# Burning Empires: Boldaq



## LostSoul (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey All;

I've been writing this up on other boards for a while now, so I figured I'd put it down here.

Burning Empires is a neat little - or maybe not so little - game based on the Iron Empires graphic novels.  It's got some interesting mechanics:


You start the game by going through a questionaire that defines the world.  The questions start out vague: where in the galaxy is your world located?  What's the atmosphere like?  World government?  And go into more detail: what's the primary industry?  Level of quarantine?  These questions are answered as a group, and everyone has input into it.  Each answer has mechanical effects on the game.

The campaign is broken up into three Phases: Infiltration, Usurpation, and Invasion.  Each side, the Humans and the Vaylen (mind-controlling alien worms who don't play much of a part in our game), start off with a number of "hit points", called Disposition, based on parameters set in World Burning.

Each session is broken up into one or two Maneuvers.  A Maneuver is where you sit down and actually play.  Each side (the players vs. the GM) picks an action with the intent of whittling down the enemy Disposition.  When one side's Disposition hits 0, that side loses the Phase.  When the Invasion Phase has been finished, game over man, game over!

Each Maneuver is broken down into Scenes.  There are four types of Scenes: Colour, Interstitial, Building, and Conflict.  Each player gets 1xColour and Interstitial, and 1 of either a Building or a Conflict Scene.  The GM has the same for each of his main NPCs (the Figures of Note).

Colour Scenes are for detailing things - a character's internal monologue, describing landscape, etc.  No dice are rolled!

Interstitial Scenes are when two or more characters get together and talk.  No dice are rolled here, either!

Building Scenes are for getting stuff done.  You can make up to three rolls.

Conflict Scenes are the climaxes, the big gunfights, the space battles.  Lots of dice are rolled!

Anyways, you probably didn't read all that.  It doesn't matter.  I haven't made many notes on the mechanics in the write-ups, so if you have questions, shoot.

The set-up:

Boldaq is a crummy little world in the no-man's land between the Iron Empires.  Two centuries ago, it was infiltrated by the Vaylen.  Anyone who had the means fled the planet, leaving only a rag-tag resistance.  But they were able to defeat the Worm thanks to the use of Psychology (psychic powers) and great sacrifice.

Now the nobles have come back to lay claims on the planet.  They include:

[NPC, Figure of Note] *Duke von Zagas, the Black Duke.*  A powerful Forged Lord (controls spaceships - Hammer - and ground forces - Anvil) and Arch Antistes (think Cardinal), he believes that Boldaq is the key to becoming Emperor and Primarch (think Pope).

[PC, Figure of Note] *Hammer Lord Tovol von Zagas,* son of the Black Duke.  He is driven to conquer Boldaq and become Forged Lord.  He's a Cotar Fomas, a general in the church, and wants to spread the word of the prophet Ahmilak.

[PC-NPC] *Kaeli,* Lord Tovol's consort.  She's a mule - a psychologist without the Bright Mark, the scar that marks all psychics.

[NPC] *Archcotare Sibil.*  He's the top Church figure on Boldaq.  He wants to serve his Duke, discover the secrets that have been hidden on Boldaq for so long, and drive a wedge between Tovol and his father.  Not a very religious man.

[NPC, Figure of Note] *Margrave Chazovic, aka Fat Chaz.*  A nasty space pirate who climbed (and ate) his way up the ranks to become a Hammer Lord.  He is busy setting up a smuggling ring while he gathers resources to win Boldaq, his last shot at legitimacy.

[NPC] *Draz Tolo, aka the Butcher.*  Fat Chaz's right-hand-man.  Assassin, deadly, not a very nice guy.

[PC, Figure of Note] *The Pali Suren Vachir Edrene,* a minor noble figure come to claim an ancient fief.  He is a psychologist and Inquisitor and he believes that he's the prophet that can spark a new phase in galactic evolution.

[NPC, Figure of Note] *Kofer Pyatt,* Warlord of Boldaq.  He is a native, half mountain-man, half city-dweller.  Also a psychologist, he believes that he is the prophet that will lead Boldaq into a new golden age.

That should be it... on with the story, then.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 15, 2008)

*Colour. Hammer Lord Tovol von Zagas.*

We see a rust-coloured planet in the background. A dark sliver of a space station orbits it.

Enter: A hammer fleet from distortion. They set up orbit. Cargo vessels and assault shuttles head to the space station. Cut to: Lord Tovol on his bridge. His blue-blue eyes are like steel. Focused on his task, he commands his men to get the space station ready.

In space, we see the station's lights flick on one-by-one. It begins a slow spin, turning faster and faster.

*Colour. Suren Vachir Edrene, psychologist Inquisitor.*

Establishing shot: On the planet, in an old Tibetan-like monestary high above the mountains. Cut to: A young child dressed in the functional wear of the Pakthas natives. She is tagged on the shoulder by the gentle Pali. "Tag, you're it." The child runs off giggling.

*Building. Kofer Pyatt, GM FoN.*

A smuggling vessel - all sleek lines and sharp angles - touches down on a small plateau deep in the mountains. Men pour forth, jack lasers at the ready. Out comes Fat Chaz [GM FoN], weapons covering his body. [On his character sheet under Physical Description it says: page 47.] "All right you dogs, let's get this Lazuli loaded up quick-like!"

Suddenly, hidden men armed with old slug-throwing rifles appear, covering the plateau from the mountains. A single man clad in battle-scarred Index 4 Iron strides forth with strength of purpose. He takes off his helmet, and we see the scar of the Taab Assar - the Bright Mark that marks him as a psychologist.

Fat Chaz challenges him. Kofer Pyatt, the half-Pakthas warlord offers a deal. "I will supply you with the Gul Janat, the flowers of paradise, to sell among the newcomers. This will weaken their resolve, and make it easier for you to smuggle."

"And in return?"

"You will harrass the fleet. To ensure you keep the bargain, you will open your mind to me."

"I'll sell them the drugs, but I won't let you inside my head. Do you think me mad, weak?"

"Very well. But I need some assurances."

"An exchange of personnel. I'll give you some of my smugglers, and I'll train your boys to be good distortion monkeys like the rest of us."

Kofer Pyatt looks over at a younger version of himself - Taab Assar not as deep - and nods. The young man heads over to Fat Chaz's ship.

Fat Chaz turns to his own son. "Father, I'm not going with him, he's just a backwards-"

SMACK! "Don't ever question me again, boy." Chazovic junior kowtows to his father. "Truly, father, I am an extension of your hand. If you but wish his death, I will have it done." Chaz hands him one of his many handguns.

*Interstitial. Lord Toval.*

A hammer shuttle lands in the Pali Suren Vachir Edrene's fortress. Monks are blowing their horns, banging the gongs, petals are thrown before the plank. Ghazi warriors stand at attention bearing curved swords and long halberds flowing with the colours of Edrene.

Out steps the serious Lord Toval, dressed in full anvil. The Wheel of Fire on one epaulette, the insignia of von Kagas on the other.

Pali Edrene greets him. They talk alliance. Neither will challenge the other's fief on planet. Both agree that the Gonzagin pirates - Fat Chaz, in name - are the biggest threat. 

Lord Toval heads back to the space station.

*Interstitial. Archcotare Sibil, in proxy for the Forged Lord and Arch Antistes Duke von Zagas.*

A silver-haired man in flowing robes enters Lord Toval's room. Lord Toval, ever the penitent, approaches him and bares his forehead. Archcotare Sibil touches his exposed flesh with his fire-tattooed hand.

"I have been informed that you have spoken with the Karsan League heretic!"

"We merely spoke of the need to strike at the pirates."

"You are too concerned with the mundane and forget the soul! This man is a heretic, and as the the rightful Archcotare of Boldaq, only I have the authority to make this ruling. You must give me an audience with this man and let me judge him on the Wheel!"

Cut To:

*Building. Same.*

Archcotare Sibil enters Pali Edrene's meeting hall under the watchful eye of Lord Toval.

"Edrene," he says, giving the Karsan noble no deference, "you are a heretic. Under the Law of the Ahmilak you have no place here."

The Bright Mark fires up. Edrene sees that this man is concerned with power above all. Venal, agnostic.

"You dare scan me? The Prophet tells us that no man may question the judgement of his Archcotare!"

"I am an Inquisitor of the Mundus Humanitus. As such, it is my duty to question all."

"Aah! You will come with me now, to be judged on the Wheel of Fire, Karsan heretic."

"Your Eminence, you forget your place. I have broken no laws, and yet you come in barking at me - noble born, granted this fief by virtue of my birth - calling for me to be judged? My claim is valid, my soul is pure, and until you can prove otherwise I shall not be moved."

"Bah!" The Archcotare storms out.

Lord Toval watches on, seeing, for the first time, an Archcotare schooled in etiquette and church law.

They exit. Sibil turns to Lord Toval. "Now, can you not see how he is full of heresy? He speaks out against his right and proper Archcotare!"

Lord Toval considers this, but he does not like the approach Sibil has taken. The office of the Archcotare deserves more than this.

*Building. Pali Edrene.*

We see a group of Ahmek Zai - Pakthas, by the layman's tongue - out in the mountains. They ride their I-as Patuns, great 8-legged mountain goats. One bears carefully wrapped bundles.

A ship lights down. One of the Ahmek Zai signals the others. They wrap themselves in their desert cloaks and blend into the landscape. The leader, Hodi, removes his veil and bares his deep blue turban.

A mean, scarred man leaves the ship. He hails Hodi. "Well, man, let's have it. Where are the goods?"

The other Ahmek Zai [the Sons of Ahmilak] appear out of nowhere. The scarred smuggler is not fazed.

The cargo is loaded. "Butcher," he says, calling the smuggler Draz Tolo by his well-earned nickname, "for what are you using these goods? You have not been concerned with the Gul Janat 'til now, only the sacred Lazuli."

"Hmm. We're going to get the spacers hooked on this stuff. Make it easier to make our runs." He turns to his men. "Hurry up you slackers! Get this loaded! You don't want a Zagas crusier lighting us up, do you? Then get to work!"

Bodi thinks about the Gul Janat, and how it will wreak terrors on those pul-wan butanah who take it. They will not want more after that.

*Scene. Colour - Fat Chaz, GM FoN. Gonzagin pirate.*

We see the sleek smuggling ship of Fat Chaz running silent in space. He watches the hammer fleet of Lord Toval in space, spreading out. Some shuttles are expelling zero-g repair teams to a cluster of orbital sattelites.

"Now we know who the competition is."

*Scene. Interstitial - Pali Surene Vachir Edrene.*

Pali Edrene is holding court, in a Tibetan monk-Dali Lama sense. The Ahmek Zai are coming to pay tribute to this newcomer.

Bodi approaches. "You look troubled, my son," Edrene says.

"I have dealt with the off-worlders and become unclean." He fears the wrath of god.

"Be still, my son. Let the soul of your Pali cleanse you." The Bright Mark - the Taab Assar - flares. The two men become as one. Edrene sees the meeting between the smuggler Draz Tolo and Bodi.

"He is the legend!" Whispers and cries of ecstasy ring through the crowd.

*Scene. Interstitial. Fat Chaz.*

Lord Toval sits in his command chair on the bridge of his hammer. "Sir, incoming transmission."

The holo-proj flares to life. It can barely contain the girth of Fat Chaz.

"Lord Toval. So happy to see you again. It's been a long time since the Battle of Deep Nebula."

"Fat Chaz," Lord Toval says, contempt dripping off his every word, "you pig. You are the one behind these pirates."

"Pirates? These are men, working to better themselves. Not that you would know anything about that, being born into everything you have."

"Yes, I am born into nobility. That gives me the right to call you filth."

Fat Chaz grabs a pickled hammer rat and bites its head off, swallowing in one gulp. "Filth? Ha! I've been called worse. Let's see how you deal with filth destroying you."

Alarm klaxons RING out on Lord Toval's bridge. Cut To: A small squad of hammer gunning it from the dark side of the moon.

Firefight. Fat Chaz.

"Did you get a lock on that transmission?" 

"...no, sir." Too caught up listening to the talk, Toval's sensor man ignored the faint signals on his screen. Now he fears the wrath of his Lord. 

But that will come later. Hammer assault shuttles SCREAM through space, launching a barrage of deadly missiles.

"Evasive maneuvers! Bring us behind those sattelites!" Toval's hammer fleet - what's ready for action - jumps to life. They move away from the deadly missile fire and take cover behind the old pre-war sattelites.

BOOM! Missiles rain down on the sattelites. "Get a lock on those ships!" But it's of no use - the explosions give off too much interference.

Fat Chaz, co-ordinating via signals, orders his men. "Engage thrusters - get behind that space station." The ships race towards the space station.

Lord Toval smiles. He takes the helm himself, grappling with the controls. "Not yet... hold your fire... not yet..." He knows from personal experience when the best firing solution will present itself. "Now!" Fusion beams light up the void. Pirate hammer flare and explode into dust.

"Now, afterburners! Close on them! Point-blank!" Lord Toval's ships race towards the pirates, firing fusion cannons as they do so. Missiles explode in the melee, stripping armour from both sides. Point-blank fusors fire, ripping ships apart. 

Space is lit up for an eternity of seconds, and then all is calm.

"Fat Chaz will think twice about confronting me again," Lord Toval thinks.

On his own ship, Fat Chaz looks over the results of the conflict. "Toval hasn't lost his edge. But now I know where he's weak."

*Maneuver. Vaylen - Assess. Human - Assess.*

Fat Chaz, combining the data from his smuggling sorties, the firefight, and Kofer Pyatt's own sensor suite, sees the holes in the planetary security grid. "The drugs shall flow. Lord Koval will have his hammer cut out from underneath him."


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 16, 2008)

*Scene.  Interstitial, GM FoN Kofer Pyatt.*

Open the new issue of the "graphic novel" and you'll see the first page is a splash of rust colours.  A harsh land, arid mountains, forboding plateaus.

We see a small figure moving through it.

He climbs the mountain to the Pali Edrene's mountain demense.  No armour, rifle strapped to his back.  A thick Korean-ish man watches him through binoculars.

The man reaches the monestary.  He is strong and vital and not just in body.  He has the Taab Assar and the Corvus and Crucius of ancient warlords.

"Hand over you weapons," Bortei, the watcher, the Shield of the Pali, says.  The man complies.  Bortei escorts him to the Pali Edrene.

Edrene waves away the Pakthas he is training to walk the Path of Fire.  He greets the pilgrim.

"Pali Edrene, I am Kofer Pyatt.  I have been given rule over this planet by the right of my birth - by the blood of my ancestors spilt over this land and by the Taab Assar."

"We embrace you.  What do you seek here?"

"I seek knowledge.   I hear rumours among the Pakthas, the Ahmek Zai, that you are the prophet predicted by prophecy.  But you are an outworlder.  I would learn the truth of it."

"I am as my ancestors made me."

"As am I.  But my ancestors ruled this planet, and you claim this land for yourself.  It is mine by right.  Swear fealty to me and I will embrace you among the righteous."

"The Pali swears to none but the Tir-Kahn!" Bortei shouts.

"My servant speaks the truth," Edrene says.  "I have sworn an oath and I cannot swear another."

"Then let this matter be settled by Petrus Shir Dil and the Jirga council.  We shall both be tested in the Fire."

*Scene.  Lord Tovol, Colour.*

Space.  A hammer assault shuttle races through space.  Plasma arcs trail the shuttle.  A hit!  The shuttle shudders.  A massive hammer cruiser descends upon it.

Cut to: The bridge of Lord Tovol.  A door slides open.  He spins in his captain's throne at the two pirates thrown before him.

One bears the painted-on blue bright mark of the Pali Edrene's men.

"I must speak with Edrene about this," he thinks.  "He must stop the natives from aiding the Gonzagin pirates."

Standing at his side, a beautiful woman, skin as white as burning fire, nods to his thoughts.

*Scene.  Interstitial.  Lord Tovol.*

A holographic image of the Hammer Lord springs to life in the Pali Surene Vachir Edrene's psychohistory lab.

"Pali Edrene," he begins, "I have reason to believe your men are working for the Gonzagin pirates - for Fat Chaz."

"It may be so.  I have little control over these people of yet."

"Put a stop to this!"

"I will do what I can.  And I may have access to people among these pirates."

*Scene.  Colour.  Fat Chaz, GM FoN.*

A yeoman sits wailing in a corner of the space station.  "The eye, the web!"

"What the  is wrong with him?  He's really messed up."

"He took some of those Janat drugs the smugglers brought in."

"Don't look like something I want to try."

Scene.  Colour.  Surene Vachir Edrene.

Edrene sits cross-legged amid a constant flow of holograms, a tattered parchment before him.  Generations of faces flash by him.  He reaches into his robes and pulls out a fist-sized chunk of Lazuli and places it into the projector.

A blue light envelops him and he dissolves.

*Scene.  Building.  Fat Chaz, GM FoN.*

A smuggling vessel lights down on a dark plateau.  Out comes Fat Chaz.

Bodi, an Ahmek Zai and favoured of the Pali, greets him.  Fat Chaz draws a CEBW and jams it into Bodi's temple.

"Those drugs you sold us - they were .  Are you trying to  with me?"

"They are the best we have."  He subtlely waves off the other ghazi who have Fat Chaz in their rifle's sights.

".  I know you have better quality.  I want to speak with the man you supply with the good stuff."

"Great sir, we have given you nothing but the best."

Fat Chaz grunts.  "Well, give me more of that Lazuli.  I know that won't go bad."  He turns back to his ship.

Bodi walks off.  "These pirates are no better than the pal-wan butanah of the city, weak and driven by avarice."

*Scene.  Building.  Surene Vachir Edrene.*

Fat Chaz appears in a thousand different holograms, every stage of his life laid bare.  The battle at Deep Nebula, his rise to power in the battles against the Vaylen worms - Edrene takes all these in.

He contacts Lord Tovol.  "I have unlocked the desires of the Margrave Chazovic.  He knows you, as you know him.  The way to defeat him is to be what he does not know."

Edrene heads out to a balcony and looks over his lands lit up by the stars.  Cut to: Bodi, standing guard over a fire of softly glowing coals.  Edrene's Bright Mark flares.  "My Pali," Bodi whispers in the night.

"Tell me, Bodi, are your men working with the smugglers?"

"We are.  They sell us the weapons we need to fight the pal-wan butanah in the marshes and the cities."  Images flash through Bodi's mind and reach Edrene.

"You are a good man, Bodi."

"My Pali!  I wish to be your shield, your death commando!"

"You are my Arrow, Bodi, to be loosed into my foes."

Bodi cuts the silences of the night with cries of ecstasy.

*Scene.  Conflict.  Lord Tovol.*

"We have picked up a number of strong signatures from this asteroid, here."  The Hammer lieutenant points to a hologram of a hollowed-out asteroid.  "Missile silos are his main defense, here and here."

Lord Tovol stares at the hologram with his cold blue eyes.  His consort, Keili the White, questions the lieutenant for him.  "You have deep scans of this base?  We know what we are headed into?"

"Yes, my Lord," he says to Lord Tovol.  "We have them."

Cut to:  Fat Chaz, sitting at the control and command on the asteroid base.  "Tovol, that idiot.  He's walking right into my trap."

We see blast doors open on the exterior of the asteroid and a hidden heavy plasma battery cycle up.

Lord Tovol's hammer strike fleet, a near dozen destroyers providing picket for his flagship, advance from out of the sun.  To his left, Edrene's landing craft race toward the asteroid.

Missiles light up the void.  They strike each other creating a great wall of flame.  Some break through, destroying hammer and crashing into the pirate base.

Edrene's shuttles race by, harrassing the asteroid, unable to close for fear of the destructive power of the missile salvos.

Fat Chaz: "Lock on to them!  Cycle up that cannon!"

"Locked!"

Another salvo of missiles from each side fire.  They destroy naught but each other.

"Reload those missiles!  Where is my cannon!"

"It will be up soon!"

But it's too late.  Edrene's shuttles rain fire on the missile silos.  A blast of plasma cuts the cannon in half.  Soon his men are among the pirate, vaporising them with their fusors.

"Abandon base!  Every man for himself!"  Fat Chaz slips out on his private shuttle, watching his precious hammer be picked off by Lord Tovol's fleet and his asteroid base fall to Edrene's men.

*Scene.  Colour.  Duke von Zágaš.*

Empty space.

A flash of light.  A message becon appears from nowhere.  It whines as it transmits data to Boldaq's space station.

*Scene.  Intersitial.  Duke von Zágaš.*

Archcotare Sibil rushes into his personal comm room.  He tries to make himself presentable to his Duke.

"You Eminence," he says as the Duke flickers in a hologram.  "What may I do for you?"

"Tell me, what has my son been up to?"

"He has allied himself with the Karsan heretic Surene Vachir Edrene.  He focuses all his efforts on the Gonzagin pirates and neglects his duties on-world.  He has not even set up a proper church for the change!"

"Edrene, that bastard.  You must make sure that Edrene has no power over this world.  I must take it - I must!  The Primarchy and the Throne are in my reach.  Drive a wedge between the two - ensure that Boldaq belongs to none but the Zágaš."

*Scene.  Conflict.  Kofer Pyatt.*

A full moon rises above the caves that house the Jirga council of Boldaq.  Ahmek Zai gather to watch the trial of the Pali.  Talk among the Ahmek Zai:  Can Edrene be the one?  Could it be Kofer Pyatt?  Petrus Shir Dil will answer all.

A ship lights down - the Chaz Bucket.  Fat Chaz emerges.

Cut to: the court of Petrus Shir Dil, Jigra and spiritual leader of the Ahmek Zai.  The wizened man sits cross-legged on a simple cloth blanket, flanked by his Ghazi warriors.

Kofer Pyatt enters, dressed in Iron, escorted by his wife, a woman who is all hard edges.  Fat Chaz follows behind him.

Edrene enters.  Gongs ring out.

Bodi cries out in ecstacy.  "It is the legend!  My Pali!"  Petrus Shir Dil looks at Bodi - once a man, now a fanatic.

"You see, my Lord," Kofer Pyatt says to Shir Dil, "this out-worlder has stirred up the legends.  But why?  To turn us all into meek pal-wan butanah to do his will.  He is the false prophet."

"Is not the sky blue, and the Lazuli green?"  Edrene says, reciting the holy word.

Shir Dil nods.

"I know the holy words," Edrene says.  "I know the face of the serpent.  This man is the servant of the devil!  He comes to steal all our souls!"

"Remeber you place, outworlder!"  the woman at Kofer Pyatt's side shouts.

"Yes, my Lord," Kofer Pyatt says to Petrus Shir Dil, "you see how he disregards custom?  He is an outworlder.  He is unknown, untested.  Until he submits to the Lar ta Largi, how can we know him?"

"You speak of the Path of Fire.  I walk it every day.  Do you, who consorts with these smugglers and pirates?"

"He tries to teach us our own ways?  I have said what must be done.  Decide, now."  He crosses his arms and waits for the verdict.

Petrus Shir Dil meditates.  His bright mark flares.  Two brutal ghazi warriors grab the Pali Surene Vachir Edrene.

Shir Dil speaks, a rare thing: "Kofer Pyatt speaks truth.  He is known to us.  You are not.  You must be tested in the Lar ta Largi.  Steel yourself."

Bodi screams and rushes out into the night.  He draws his curved blade and makes a blood oath, witnessed by his clan.  "The Pali is my prophet and I will die for him!"  Men covered in shadow nod their heads.

*Maneuver.  Human Assess vs. Vaylen Gambit.* 

Montage: smugglers work alongside the Ahmek Zai.  Bodi spreads the word of his Pali, the prophet, to a growing cult.  Edrene meditates in his cell.  Kofer Pyatt and Fat Chaz smile.  The Pali's mountain fortress lies empty.

Cut to: Edrene's psychohistory lab.  Holograms of Fat Chaz in every stage of his life from skinny street-youth to obese Gonzagin pirate.  A dossier on his ways and means lies waiting to be read.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 17, 2008)

*Scene.  Petrus Shir Dil, Building (by way of Kofer Pyatt):*

Surene Vachir Edrene sits cross-legged in a small cave.  An oil lamp burns nearby, filling the cave with hazy smoke.

Edrene senses the drug in each breath.  He focuses his mind to convert it to a harmless substance.  The drug opens his mind and he sees the world through his bright mark as though he were in a dream.  

He opens his eyes.  Petrus Shir Dil sits across from him.

"The Worm ravaged this world.  It was the turning of the Wheel.  We all walk along the Lar ta Largi.  But as the Wheel turns, would you stop it once we reach Janat, Paradise?"

"The Wheel turns and Paradise lies at its hub.

"But dealings with men like Fat Chaz and his pirates threaten the integrity of your people.  You must stop you dealings with these men."

"Fat Chaz is too weak to endanger our souls.  Your fear makes me think you are weak, like your pal-wan ancestors who fled after the Worm ravaged Boldaq.  What now gives you the right to rule as Prophet over the Ahmek Zai?"

"I am the Prophet reborn.  I give myself that right."

"You may well be.  But you must be tested in the Fire."

"What gives you the right to question me, if I am the prophet?"

"If you are the Prophet, the Ahmilak reborn, you may judge my actions as you see fit."

Petrus Shir Dil stands and leaves the room.  "You will be prepared for the Test of Fire over the coming days.  Steel yourself."

*Scene.  Hammer Lord Tovol, Building.*

Open in a mess hall in Fat Chaz's hidden asteroid base.  Pirates are watching a new show, propaganda prepared by Tovol's ministry.  The program tries to put piracy and Fat Chaz in a bad light.

The pirates love it.  They laugh.  They have gathered to watch the show and ridicule it.

Cut to: Boldaq.  Outside a new cathedral built by Archocotare Sibil.  It stands out among the low, run-down buildings of the city.

Keili, Lord Tovol's companion enters dressed in concealing robes.  She sits next to a scarred man who mutters litanies to himself.

"Blessed be those who are Devoted to Fire."

He looks up.  "We are all blessed in the fire."

"I see you have lost your faith."

The man is taken aback.  "You see through me.  I used to be a Cotar - but now, nothing more than a pirate."

"You may still spread the word."  She reaches out and touches his mind.  No bright mark flares.

"You - you've been sent by the prophet!"

Keili walks out, leaving the man in awe.

*Scene.  Building, Draz Tolo (Fat Chaz).*

In the void of space we see a single man dressed in black stealth anvil float silently.  He moves towards the space station and lands at a maintenance hatch.

He pops the hatch open.  He moves through the deserted halls.  A camera scans the hall, but sees nothing.

He slides open a door.  A young man, a younger version of Lord Tovol, sleeps peacefully in a soft bed.

Draz Tolo pulls his CEBW and puts it to the young prince's head.  There is a struggle; Draz chokes him into unconciousness.

"I have him," Draz whispers into a communicator.  "Get ready for pickup."

*Scene.  Interstitial, Kofer Pyatt.*

Open on:  A mountain fortress.  Untouched by the worm.  Soldiers drill with makeshift weapons.

Cut to: Kofer Pyatt in his throne.  Enter:  Fat Chaz.  Eating a thick, syrupy substance with a spoon the length of his arm.

"Kofer!  Why did you call me here!"

"I am disappointed with you."

"With me!   you!  Those drugs you got were for !"  Fat Chaz dips his spoon into a powdery pouch at his crotch.

"I have taken care of it - I have neutralized Edrene.  But you have been unable to harm the outworlder's fleet.  I will have to take matters into my own hands."

"What do you want?"

"Give me one of your ships.  I need to scan the planet for the lost Vaylen atomics - with them, I can destroy Lord Tovol myself!"

*Scene.  Colour.  Brother Lintor (Pali Surene Vachir Edrene).*

A mountain of a man dressed in a monk's robes enters the Pali's demense.  He walks to a stone plinth.

Bortei watches.

The monk strikes the plinth in an explosion of muscle.  It shatters into pieces.

"The Pali will be pleased," Bortei says.

*Scene.  Building, Kofer Pyatt.*

We see the Pali's monestary through a binocular lens.  We see men armed with lasers standing guard.  Numbers flit into view.

A stout woman puts down the recon goggles.  "I've got their positions," she says into a transmitter on her anvil armour.

Cut to: Kofer Pyatt at the base of a mountain, dressed in his ancient Iron.  Heavy artillery tower behind him.

He dons his helmet and lifts his PaC.  "Fire!"  He says.  Artillery shells ring out BOOM-BOOM-BOOM.

The Pali's men run for cover.  Kofer Pyatt sends a band of warriors - in cars, on huge shaggy six-legged goats, wielding rifles, swords, and patched-together lasers up the thousand and one steps of enlightenment to the Pali's monestary.

Fusion beams RIP through them.  Bortei directs the monks to fire from hidden vantage points.  The first wave is destroyed.

Kofer Pyatt leads the next charge himself.  Laser fire deflects off his Iron.  His men fall behind him.  Soon he is alone in the fire.  His PaC lights up cutting through ancient stone.  He growls, pushing forward.

A blast of fire explodes at his feet and he tumbles down the side of the mountain.

*Scene.  Interstitial, Duke von Zágaš.*

Lord Tovol is conferring with his lieutenants when klaxons ring out.  The Duke's precipitator has arrived.  Lord Tovol adjournes his meeting and heads to the comm room, alone.

An image of the Duke pulses to life.  Lord Tovol bows.

"Your grace, what do you wish of me?" Lord Tovol asks formally of his father.

"Lord Tovol.  I have heard reports that you have yet to set up a Church for the Change on Boldaq!"

"I have done what I can-"

"You have been chasing pirates and neglecting the faith!  This planet and its spiritual well-being is your charge.  I command you to carry out my orders - see that the natives are brought to the true faith."

"I obey my lord," Tovol says.  

He bows and leaves as Archcotare Sibil enters.  They stare daggers at each other.

The door to the communications room slides shut as Lord Tovol leaves.

*Scene.  Interstitial, Lord Tovol.*

Surene Vachir Edrene sits in his cell.  Tribute from the Ahmek Zai - a bowl of fresh fruit - is before him.

His Bright Mark flares.  An image of Keili appears in his mind.

"Pali," she says.  "I speak on behalf of my Lord.  He wishes to know if you are safe."

"I am."  The words travel the thousands of miles between them instantly.

"Shall we send our fleet to break you free?"

"Not yet.  But be ready - I may need your help soon."

Keili turns to Lord Tovol.  Tovol nods.

*Scene.  Lord Tovol, building. *

Cut to: On board a pirate hammer, twisting and turning in a skirmish with Tovol.  The old, scarred ex-Cotar recruited by Keili is among the crew.

The assault shuttle is rocked by a near miss.  "The Prophet calls to us!  The only thing that can save sinners like us is repentance - to cast down the name of Fat Chaz and take matters into our own hands!"

Fat Chaz's discipline officer looks at the preacher.  He draws his cutlass.  He raises it up to strike.

His hand is stopped before he can follow through with the blow.  He struggles, but the entire crew jumps him.  He falls.  His sword rises and falls in the hands of another, spreading his blood on the walls.

*Scene.  Colour, Archcotare Sibil.  (Duke von Zágaš)*

The new cathedral on Boldaq burns, overrun by the wild men of the marshes.  An orgy of violence grips the city.

*Scene.  Conflict, Archcotare Sibil (Duke von Zágaš).*

Lord Tovol's hammer lands.  Tovol steps out, still dressed in anvil, sweating from his recent engagement.  He looks up at the open sky - so much open space - and trembles.

Behind him, the cathedral burns.

Archcotare Sibil stands in a ring of Sodalites.  Around them the riots continue.  He holds something large, draped in shadow.

"Tovol!" he shouts.  "You must answer for this!"  He throws his burden at Tovol.  We see a man's bloody head roll to Tovol's feet.

"That was Cotar Marquand.  I knew him when he took his first oaths!  And now dead - dead thanks to you and your mad obsession with the Gonzagin pirates.  You have abandoned the faithful.  You are no longer fit to be Cotar Fomas!"

Lord Tovol shakes.  Outside of his hammer he is so vulnerable...

"Nothing to say for yourself?  Can you not even muster up a few words for the fallen?  Do you care nothing for them?"

"You will refer to me as Lord-"

"I am the Archcotare!  I don't care for your political appointments.  All that matters to me is the faith!"

"You pig.  You don't care about anything except your base urges.  I've heard about you on Bondurant-"

"Bringing up old stories when the faithful burn around you?  You see, my brothers?  He is not fit to rule!"

"-where you visited that prostitute.  What was her name?  How old was she?  You only care about power, Sibil, not for the faith."

"Baseless accusations!  You speak slander - and I will not have it.  As Archcotare of Boldaq I am stripping you of your rank.  You are cast out.  You shall command the faithful no more."

Archcotare Sibil turns his back on Lord Tovol in the ritual denial.  For one tense moment the sodalites stand, unsure what to do - then they turn, following Sibil's lead.

Lord Tovol walks slowly back to his hammer, the fires of the cathedral burning in his eyes.

*Maneuver.  Vaylen Flak vs. Human Pin. *

Months go by.

Fat Chaz recalls his fleet to purge the mutinous element, unable to harrass Tovol's hammer or smuggle the Gul Janat or the Lazuli off-world.

In the noble court, word spreads of Tovol's loss of rank.  There are whispers - Is he the one to lead?  The Duke will send another.

Kofer Pyatt searches Boldaq for the lost Vaylen cache.

Surene Vachir Edrene is questioned again and again by Petrus Shir Dil and the other Ahmek Zai.  He learns their ways and is humbled by them.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 17, 2008)

_Same session, next maneuver._

*Maneuver 2: *

*Scene.  Conflict, Petrus Shir Dil (Kofer Pyatt).*

The day of Suren Vachir Edrene's test has come.  The Ahmek Zai gather in Shir Dil's hall, where the old psychologist sits meditating.  Edrene is escorted in by armed Ghazi, loyal Bortei by his side.

A gong rings.  Bright Marks flare.

Stars whirl and spin around a single point of light.  Flames burst from the hub of the galactic wheel and spread out through space.

Petrus Shir Dil stands on the Pali's balcony looking at the night sky dance.  Edrene is chained to a great wheel which glows dimly.

"These are my wishes - to spread the faith throughout the galaxy," Edrene says.  "Boldaq will be the hub on which the wheel turns."

"And if you are not the Prophet reborn, you will be spreading sin."

"I am the Prophet."

"You have not been tested."

"Then test me!"

The wheel glows brighter.  Brighter.  Edrene's skin burns and boils.  Flames burst from his body.

"The Prophet must be tried in the fire!  More!"  Edrene cries.

His body bursts into flame.  THe wheel burns.  Edrene's chains burst - he becomes a man of living flame, towering over Petrus Shir Dil.

Shir Dil covers his eyes.  "More!" cries Edrene.

In the grand hall, Petrus Shir Dil cries out.  Flame explodes from his Bright Mark.  "My prohpet!" he yells.

Pali Suren Vachir Edrene's bright mark burns uncontrollably.  It carves out a winding, twisting scar.  Still burning.

The Ahmek Zai cry out in ecstasy.

Bortei rushes to his Pali.  He douses the flame, but still the Bright Mark twists and burns.

"What does this mean, Pali?"

"I do not know."

*Scene.  Building, Lord Kovol.*

Open in on the court of Lord Kovol von Zágaš.  The noble court has gathered to scheme.  Tovol dispenses feudal justice.  His companion Keili works the room.

She approaches a wigged Lord.  "My Lord," she says, "I hear you have just returned from Boldaq.  Tell me - what pleasures does it offer?"

"Ah... pleasures."  He winks at her.  "Madame di B-- has just arrived from Rekit IV.  She's opened a new house, bringing quality talent.  Perhaps you know her?"

"I have visited Rekit IV."

"Ah.  Then you know.  But she has done something sublime here on Boldaq.  The people from the mountains of Boldaq - strong and hard and beautiful - she has employed a number of them in her house.  Not willingly, of course - they would rather die than work - but drugged.  Making the body a prison.  Ah, the pleasure of it-"

Keili holds in a wince as she listens to the noble man tell his story.

Cut to: A brothel on Boldaq.  Keili enters, concealed in long robes.  Half-naked veiled woman are paraded out for her.

She makes her choice and is ushered to a private room.

A woman enters.  Dangerous smoky coal-blackened eyes look out from her veil.

"It's been a long time, Keili," she says.  

"It has, Jinna."

Jinna moves towards Keili.  Keili stands.  "I'm looking for your other services."

"Hmmm?"

"Archcotare Sibil.  You know him, his haunts.  I want him dead."

"That's not a man you cross lightly."  She stares at Keili, locking eyes.  "But for you... I'll do it.  Not for that pig Tovol of yours - for you."  She places a hand on Keili's thigh.

Keili removes her hand and leaves the room.  "I'll keep in touch."

Jinna smiles.

*Scene.  Interstitial, Fat Chaz.*

The bridge of Lord Tovol's flagship.  His holo-comm jumps to life.  Fat Chaz appears, eating a metre-long cockroach, still squirming.

"Tovol!  Let's put an end to this.  Stop the raids against me."

"Chaz, you are as stupid as you are fat.  I will hunt you down and kill you."

"Someone wishes to speak with you."  Fat Chaz breaks off a leg from the insect and sucks out the meat inside.  "Bring him in."

Tovol's son is dragged into frame.  "You see, Tovol?  Call a truce or I will break your son - I will make him love me as his father."

"CHAZ!"  Tovol yells.  He cuts off the communication.

*Scene.  Building, Fat Chaz.*

Tovol's son is strapped to a table.  A vat of grease bubbles and boils next to him.

Fat Chaz enters.  He looks at Tovol's son, locking eyes.  Then he grabs his hand and thrusts it into the deep fryer.

The young man screams.  Fat Chaz takes his hand out from the fryer and bites a chunk of flesh out of it.

"The pain will end when you denounce your father's name.  You will give up the von Zágaš name and become my own son."

Cries and screams fill the narrow halls of Fat Chaz's hideout as Lord Tovol's son is tortured mercilessly.

"What is your name?" Fat Chaz demands.

"von Zágaš!" his victim yells.

Fat Chaz grabs his head and plunges it into the boiling grease, drowning him.

_I forget what happened for the maneuver here.  Could look it up on the sheet..._


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 19, 2008)

*Scene.  Building, Fat Chaz.*

Space.  Heavy freighters and cargo ships slip out of distortion.

A sensors operator looks at his screen, suddenly filled with blips.  "Sir, is Lord Tovol meeting us out here?"

"No.  What have you got?"

"I'm picking up all sorts of hammer contacts."

"Evasive maneuvers!  It's the pirates!"  The captain turns to his signals man.  "Get me a line to Lord Tovol!"

Cut to:  The Blue Sky room, Lord Tovol's abouretum.  Filtered glass turns black space into clear skies.  Lord Tovol, grim faced, sits playing chess with his consort Keili.

His corvis blinks and flashes.  Garbled communications come through.  "...Tovol... here... ships..."  The signal cuts out.

Keili looks at Tovol.

"You're right," he says.  "Better send the CAP out to meet them."

Cut to:  Space.  Ships dance in fire.  

Tovol's hammer approach the scene of the conflict - too late.  All that is left is debris.  Both pirate and cargo.

*Scene.  Building, Lord Tovol.*

Archcotare Sibil greets Lord Tovol in the small chapel he uses as his office.

"Lord Tovol, how nice of you to greet me.  I trust you've heard about the supply convoy's problems?"

"Of course."

"Those ships were bringing in the supplies to build a new cathedral on Boldaq!  Once again you've let the faith down.  You've let your father down!

But I'm sure you only care that your operations are crippled now.  You won't be able to make another assault on those pirates until you rearm and refuel."

"I'm here to make it right.  I am planning an assault on the Pali."

"The heretic?"  A wide grin covers his face.  "Yes.  Take my sodalites.  Teach him a lesson."

*Scene.  Intersitial, Lord Tovol.*

"The scramblers are on, then?"  Lord Tovol asks.

"Yes, my Lord," the sig man answers.

Lord Tovol commands him to leave with a glance, one look from those cold blue eyes.  He is left alone.

An image flickers to life.  The Pali Vachir Suren Edrene appears.

"Pali.  I may be coming to see you soon.  And I'll be bringing some friends."

"I was thinking the same thing.  And if the Margrave Chazovic was there with us, we could accomplish much."

"Exactly."

"The universe is a wondrous thing.  Two minds, as different as could be, coming up with the same plan.  It is a thing that must be."

*Scene.  Interstitial, Pali Suren Vachir Edrene.*

Brother Lintor: a mutant of massive size.  He sits at a communications panel.

Fat Chaz appears lounging on a couch.  He inhales the smoke coming from a large frog roasting alive over hot coals.  He blows the smoke into the screen.

"Fat Chaz.  The Pali wants to deal."

"I'm listening."

"He needs some smugglers - bring stuff down here so we can fight.  We don't want those nobles getting in our way."

"If you could get me access to the drugs and the lazuli, I think we could work it out."

"No problem."

"I'll come down and talk to the Pali about the specifics of our deal."

"Looking forward to it." 

*Scene.  Building, Kofer Pyatt.*

We see Lord Tovol's flagship descend through the green filter of recon lenses.  It lands in the Anvil garrison, the von Zágaš' only foothold on the planet itself.

Numbers appear as the lenses focus on each hammer landing there.  A heavy female voice reads off the coordinates.

Cut to:  Kofer Pyatt dressed in Iron.  Heavy artillery cars roll up around him.  He turns to his operator, who nods.  Kofer Pyatt lifts his PaC and heads into the city as the artillery begin to BOOM BOOM BOOM raining fire on the garrison, blowing the noses off the hammer stranded there.

A great gouge is blown in the garrison's fortifications.  Kofer Pyatt's men, dressed in peicemeal armour, wielding whatever weapons they can get their hands on - swords, rifles, machine guns, lasers - rush through the gap.  The Anvil beyond flee before the onslaught.

Kofer Pyatt himself leads a charge, his PaC strafing squads of anvil.  Men die screaming and those who live flee.

When the smoke clears, Kofer Pyatt walks triumphantly into the garrison, Lord of Boldaq.

*Scene.  Building, Lord Tovol.*

The Pali's mountain fortress.  Monks and servants prepare to welcome Fat Chaz and his men.  Animals roast, drinks are prepared, drugs readied.  Carvans ascend the pilgrim's path to the ancient gates.

Fat Chaz circles above in his hammer.  He pores over the sensors.  He picks up heavy heat signatures coming up along the road.

Draz Tolo, his deadly assassin, looks over Chaz's massive frame.  "Looks like they have a surprise for us."

"Suit up the men.  We'll have a surprise of our own if this 'Pali' tries anything."

The ships land in the fortress.  Gongs ring out.  Chaz walks to the Pali, grabbing what food is offered to him.  Draz follows with hand-picked bodyguards.

"Edrene.  Let's make a deal.  What do you want?"

"I want you to denounce your ways and submit to me so I might cleanse your soul."

"Wha-?"  Chaz spits food from his mouth.

"If you will not, then embrace your destiny."

Chaz draws his sword and swings at Edrene, who drops to the floor.  This is the signal the monks were waiting for.  The combat begins.

*Scene.  Firefight, Edrene.*

Brother Lintor and his monks pour out of a temple.

Bortei draws his assault gun and screams 'Bonzai!'  His men throw down their robes and reveal their weapons, anvil shining in the sun.

Lord Tovol, standing on the wall encircling the courtyard, takes off a worker's robe and raises his blazing force sword.  He looks at Keili, who nods.  Behind them two squads of Sodalis raise their jack lasers and draw down on Fat Chaz.

A group of Ahmek Zai, new converts to the Pali, draw their curved swords and scream ancient battle cries.

Fat Chaz and his bodyguards open fire as his marines, ready in anvil, pour from his ships.

The courtyard is filled with bullets and laser beams.  Fat Chaz screams, "Get back!  Pull back to the ships!"  But he is pinned down, unable to move.  One of his bodyguards is caught by a laser and dies.

Tovol looks down at Fat Chaz.  "There he is, men - you can't miss him!  I want all of you to open fire on him!"

Laser beams scorch the courtyard grounds, but somehow miss Fat Chaz.  He scrambles backward.

Chaz yells to his men.  "Cover us!"  They pull back slowly under a blanket of fire and make it to the arachnid legs of their ships.  Time enough to take a breath.  "All right men, dig in.  We'll let them come to us."

Monks scream and yell and rush the pirates - only to be met by a withering stream of fire.  They are pushed back.

Lord Tovol moves to the front.  "Again!  Follow me!  Don't stop, push forward!"  Following the Hammer Lord with his force sword drawn high, they rush in again.

The Ahmek Zai lead the charge and are cut down by laser fire.  But others follow.  Bortei screams and his men let out withering fire from their assault rifles.  Pirates die.  Lasers rip out and scorch anvil.  Men scream and bodies break.

Tovol carves a path through pirates to Fat Chaz.  "Face me, Chaz!"

Chaz draws his own sword and the two meet.  He lowers his guard for a moment, drawing Tovol in - but Tovol is prepared for this feint and slashes out.  Fat Chaz barely dodges and stumbles back, running.

The hulk that is Brother Lintor picks up anvil-kitted pirates like paper dolls, breaking them against the landing gear of the ship.  From behind, Draz Tolo drops out of a hidden compartment silently.  He aims his CEBW but it blinks red - out of ammo.  He strikes Lintor in the neck with the butt of his pistol - and only succeeds in drawing the mutant monk's attention.  Draz rolls out and joins Chaz in his retreat.

"Follow me, men!" Chaz screams.  The pirates press forth and break through the monks.  Lintor yells, "Coward!  Running again!"

Chaz barks out orders.  "You men - lay down covering fire!  You - follow me, we'll flank them from here where we can get a clear shot!"  His marines obey.  The monks and sodalis are pinned down under the ship.

Tovol takes stock.  "Men!  Follow me!"  They rush forward.  Sodalis are cut down but the charge is not stopped.  Men swirl in a bloody melee.  Cries of the dying and wounded cry out.

Fat Chaz finds himself alone with Lord Tovol, his bodyguards dead around him.  He spots the back of Draz Tolo making for the ships, jets still running, with what forces remain.

Fat Chaz drops his sword and falls to his knees.  "Mercy," he pleads.  Lord Tovol stands over him.  Sodalites bind Fat Chaz and strip him down.

Pirate hammer roars away.  Brother Lintor and Bortei look around frantically.  

"The Pali - he's gone!  They've taken him!"

*Scene.  Building, Archcotare Sibil.*

At the sun sets on this violent day, Kofer Pyatt stands on a balcony overlooking the crowds gathered in the streets of his city.  His men and the city-dwellers alike.  He is lit up by bright lights, regal in his Iron.  Cameras roll, broadcasting his image around the world.

"My people!  I have seen the fire!  We will bring it to change this world and make it Paradise!"

Behind him, a great iron wheel erupts into flame.  

Archcotare Sibil steps onto the balcony.  "I have judged this man and found him worthy!  Let all men know that Duke von Zágaš has appointed Lord Kofer Pyatt as Cotar Fomas of Boldaq, he who will carry out the will of the faith!

"Let us rejoice in this new age!  We shall bring enlightenment back to Boldaq!"

The crowd screams.  But among Tovol's noble court, in the taverns and public houses, people grumble.  "Does the Duke think this native is worthy of a title?"  "More off-worlder nonsense."

*Maneuver.  Flak vs. Gambit. *

Around the worldand in the court of Lord Tovol, word spreads.  Fat Chaz has been captured!  The relentless piracy is going to come to an end.

But at what cost?  Lord Tovol has spent so much time on the warpath he's ignored the faith of the people.  Thankfully, Archcotare Sibil has found a diamond in the rough in Kofer Pyatt.  He will bring peace and prosperity to Boldaq where Lord Tovol failed.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 21, 2008)

_I didn't do a write-up of this session, so here is something from a player._

#1
Pali imprisoned by Draz Tolo. Turns out that a distant cousin has turned up to contest my claim to the Edrene lands on Boldaq. I figure the pirates want to put him in my place and use my holy mountain compound for their filthy smuggling. So I propose this: he gets possession of the land, its revenues, and serfs, but I retain access to the Potala Palace, and the dojo with its Zen gardens. Edrus goes for it. So he arranges to have me exchanged for Fat Chaz.

Meanwhile, Duke von Zagash is demanding that Chaz be taken offworld to be punished. So I am stuck in prison with nothing to exchange for my freedom! Lord Torvol goes nuts on the Chaz and tries to gut him as Sybil and his father's forces try to load Chaz in a ship.

#2
Pali is still in a prison -- in a fortified cave zone like the kind the Taliban had built into the mountains of Afghanistan. My allies try to get Torvol and Kopher Pyatt to free me. Archcotare Sybil wonders why a heretic should be saved. Lintor says that the Pali must be tried publicly if this is so, and that if Pyatt feels he should be the Cotar Fomas of this world, he should crush the bandits. Pyatt goes for it.

On their mission to break the Pali out, Bortei asks why Pyatt has changed from being the man who tried to bombard the Potala. "I haven't" replies Pyatt, who then tries to Particle Accelerator Bortei into the next life. Bortei gets off a few shots, but Pyatt continues to his rendevous. Draz Tolo stands at the entrance to let him in. Yes, the Pali is to be "accidentally" killed during the rescue attempt.

A psychic duel forces Pyatt to run screaming from the Pali, who treads lightly out of his prison and collapses into the arms of his trusted retainer, Bortei.

And a bunch of stuff happened to the other characters!

Torval's mistress, Kaelie, has fallen for Kopher Pyatt and wants to keep him on as Archcotare. Bortei knows this, but Torval does not. Things are getting schizo because Mark Mueller plays both the main PC Torval and the support NPC Kaelie. Bortei was willing to back off from questions of right and wrong in order to get the guns out and free the Pali. Now all bets are off.


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 22, 2008)

*Scene. Archcotare Sibil, Colour.*

Alone in a posh suite in the city of Ahodyia (Erik came up with this name - +1D advantage die for doing so next time he makes a roll in the city), the Archcotare writes in his journal. "Lord Tovol must pay for his crimes. He's been a blight on the church for far too long. Something must be done about him. I will see him pay for all the pain he's put me through!"

A knock on the door. "Send her in."

In walks Jinna - the prostitute that has agreed to assassinate Sibil.

*Scene. Pali Edrene, Colour.*

Children play in the streets of Ahodyia. They spin stones and bet on the results.

A dark, brown, withered hand reaches out and spins a stone. It spins and spins.

"How do you do it?" the children ask.

"When you walk the Lar ta Largi, the stone spins itself," the Pali answers.

*Scene. Kofer Pyatt, Colour.*

A lone figure walks on a broken plain, red sky in the background. He is dressed in pilgrim's robes.

"The Pali Edrene has bested me each time I confronted him. I thought I was the Prophet, the second coming of the Ahmilak. Am I wrong? I must learn how the Pali defeated me - it is the only way I can best him."

*Scene. Kofer Pyatt, Interstitial.*

Kofer Pyatt arrives at the gates of the Podalah Palace. Bortai greets him.

"I seek knowledge from the Pali. Knowledge and forgiveness."

"The Pali is not here, but you may enter, Seeker."

Kofer Pyatt enters the palace and sits, cross-legged.

"You know the way of the Lar ta Largi."

"I seek to learn."

*Scene. Hammer Lord Tovol, Building.*

Lord Tovol sits on the bridge of his Hammer. An image flickers before him, grainy and distorted. A signals operator gives him the thumbs up. It jumps into focus.

We see Archcotare Sibil and Jinna move his bed.

Lord Tovol watches. Groans of pleasure come from the Archcotare.

"The Scarbara leaf we gave Jinna will take effect soon," Tovol thinks. "Sibil will be disgraced."

*Scene. Kofer Pyatt, Interstitial. (ooh, we screwed up!)*

In the square before the Archcotare's palace, the Pali sits, dressed in beggar's robes.

"A coin for a prayer," he says, reciting the beggar's litany.

A man approaches. The Pali knows it is Kofer Pyatt.

"What do you want?" The Pali asks.

"I want to drink from the well of your wisdom."

"You me to teach you, but you have taught me. You have taught me that I am a vain man. I must go back to my beginnings."

"I, too, am vain. I thought I was the reincarnation of the Ahmilak. But how could that be, when I submitted to your will? I know now that I have much to learn."

"Then we will learn together. You will be my eyes and ears, keep me grounded in this temporal world."

*Scene. Colour, Draz Tolo.*

Fat Chaz's apartment. Draz Tolo sits, looking out the window to space, drinking space coffee.

"Lord Tovol must pay for killing Chaz. I will have my revenge."

He fingers an ounce of the tainted Gul Janat.

*Scene. Kaelei, Interstial.*

Kofer Pyatt and the Pali Edrene. Walking the streets of Ahodyia. 

A street urchin approaches. Ragged epaulettes show that he is devoted to the Fire. He hands the Pali a message.

"It appears you are to be feted," the Pali says to Kofer Pyatt. "And I am invited."

Enter Kaelie. "Lord Tovol wishes your presence to fete the newly appointed Kofer Pyatt as Cotar Fomas." She nods at Pyatt, who returns the gesture.

The Pali's Bright Mark flares, and the two of them are joined.

"I will be there."

*Scene. Draz Tolo, Interstitial.*

In his dressing quarters, Kofer Pyatt casts aside his pilgrim's robes for the uniform of an Anvil Lord and Cotar Fomas.

His communicator buzzes. Draz Tolo appears.

"Pirate. What do you want."

"I speak of alliance."

"Why would I want to ally with a pirate? We have seen what happened to Fat Chaz."

"Turn against Tovol! Side with me, and I will remove him for you!"

"I have no need for that. Tovol is a strong man, a warrior. And what are you? A pal-wan pirate, preying on others."

"I will have my revenge, with you or without!"

*Scene. Archcotare Sibil, Interstitial.*

Kofer Pyatt's fete is an impressive affair. Drink, food, dancers.

Sibil enters the room with a mask, covering his face. He sits next to Lord Tovol.

"Sibil. A strange fashion choice."

"It represents the masking of the Ahmilak - the words are more important than the man who speaks them."

"Ah. I had hoped that was the case, not some local virus. I have heard of a disease that scars the face - a disease that is spread by sexual conduct."

Sibil raises his goblet. White knuckles grip it. "To your health."

*Scene. Draz Tolo, building.*

Tovol's goblet is filled by Fat Chaz's son, amongst the crowd with Kofer Pyatt's retinue. He drinks.

His pupils dilate and he leans back. "Demons," he says. "Demons amonst the crowd!"

The Gul Janat has taken effect.

*Scene. Pali Edrene, Conflict.*

The doors to the feast hall burst open and children mix among the precise movements of the dancers. Restrained gasps of surprise call out amongst the nobles.

The children sing a song:

"" (I forget. Related to Sibil's disease, pointing it out.)

Sibil stands. "These urchins are the last straw. Does the Pali have no respect? If we allow this heretic among us, we stand on the slippery slope. We will all become heretics ourselves!"

The Pali rises, full of fury. "You are nothing but a venal man, who cares for the pleasures of flesh above all!"

Sibil sputters and chokes.

A child reaches up and pulls the mask from his face. We see the scarred flesh, the result of Scarbara leaf. Everyone knows what this means. The Archcotare is disgraced.

Tovol screams. "Demons!" He draws his force sword. He swings. Children fall. He runs, screaming.

Archcotare Sibil uses this cover to flee.

The Pali Surene Vachir Edrene sits on the throne of the Archcotare. "There will be an Inquisition," he states.

*Scene. Archcotare Sibil. Conflict.*

Lord Tovol sits in the Hall of Trials. A burning wheel in the middle of the hall casts shadows of demons against statues of the Ahmilak. Each shadow represents a new sin.

"Demons," he mutters, lost in the stupor of the Gul Janat.

Archcotare Sibil enters the hall. His eyes are shot with violence.

He moves to the shadows, creeping up on Tovol. But when he comes round the pillar, Tovol has gone, fled to the darkness.

Sibil pounds his fists to a bloody pulp on the Burning Wheel.

*Scene. Building, Kofer Pyatt.*

Days have passed. The Pali has been accepted as Archcotare of Boldaq. First among his duties is to spend 101 days among the people, listening to their plight. He travels by foot across the broken plains of Boldaq.

Kofer Pyatt is next to him, his newly-appointed herald.

"The Lar ta Largi is beset on all sides by pain. But as my herald, you shall walk it with me."

"I shall do as the Pali - did you see that?"

"My son, your eyes are brighter than mine. What do you see?"

"A marsh rat, hiding on the salt pans. It is ready to strike-"

A ten-foot long rat, back covered in thick white fungus to hide among the salts and mud, leaps from its hiding spot.

"Pali! Get back!" Kofer Pyatt beats at it with his beggar's stick. It slams him aside, and he collapses in the mud.

The Pali's Bright Mark flares - but too late, as the rat clamps down on his shoulder, sending him into unconciousness.

They are dragged across the mud plains to a hidden cave. Reinforced by steel, a relic of the war with the Worm.

The marsh rat stares at them - unsettling intelligence in its eyes - and a door slides open. A hideous alien steps out.

"You who are blessed, be still. For you are to be brought into the whole, to serve the destiny that awaits the galaxy.

"You are to be Vaylen."

*Maneuver. Vaylen Gambit, Human Inundate. *

Across the planet, the people hear of the disgrace of Archcotare Sibil. They know that Kofer Pyatt, one of their own, is the only man who can lead them out of this - and if he has accepted Pali Edrene as Archcotare, then they will as well.

The noble houses also look to Kofer Pyatt. He is an Anvil Lord and worthy of the title the Black Duke Zagas has bestowed upon him.

_Next: It all ends._


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 23, 2008)

_This is the second maneuver in the session - the Human side failed to win the Phase with their Inundate, which left them Hesitating.  I of course followed up with an Inundate of my own, which ended the Phase in victory for the Vaylen side._

*Scene. Archcotare Sibil, Colour.*

A man dressed in beggar's robes squats in an alley, tearing pieces of flesh off a rat with blood-caked fingers.

A street urchin approaches him. "Can you spare a bite?"

The man lets out a feral growl and shoves the boy back. The hood falls from his face and the boy recoils in horror at the beggar's scarred visage.

"Tovol... Tovol... Tovol..." Archcotare Sibil recites under his breath.

*Scene. Conflict, Lord Tovol.*

Lord Tovol enters the communications room. A hologram of his father, the Black Duke, flickers to life.

"Lord Tovol, your Grace," his father says formally. "I called for the Archcotare, not you."

"The Archcotare has been disgraced, and will be removed from his position."

"Lord Tovol! Under what authority do you make this statement? I am your liege lord, your Metropolitan. The office of Archcotare is appointed by me and none other."

"I have earned the right by executing my command on Boldaq. I deserve to make this ruling as Forged Lord."

"You wish me to make you a Forged Lord? Why should I, when you have disobeyed my commands, letting that heretic Edrene run free while you hunt after pirates on some vendetta?"

"Have you heard of the asteroid belt that encircles Boldaq?"

"There! Lord Tovol, you let your mind drift into the void when you should be focused on Boldaq. I must have complete control of the ground and the treasures it holds!"

"Those asteroids are safe now, Your Majesty, free of pirates. The Gozagin threat has been neutralized by my hand. Now that I have secured Boldaq from above, we are free to proceed unfettered on the ground. I must be made Forged Lord to execute your wishes on land as I have in space."

Duke von Zagas pauses. "Very well, my son. You have shown initiative and proven yourself to be a leader of men. I cannot be in all places at once. A Forged Lord must make his own choices and live with the consequences.

"I shall make you Forged Lord. Come back to Zagas, your home, and I will appoint upon you the lineaments of office in the proper manner."

"Thank you, Your Majesty."

The hologram blinks out.

Cut to the Duke.

"Tovol will pursue his own agenda. I cannot trust him to obey me. Best to have him near at hand, where I can control him. He will be Forged in name only."

*Scene. Conflict, Pali Edrene.*

Cut to: A dark cave, full of bones from the former victims of the marsh rats. A steel door cut into the raw stone lies open, electric light spilling out. In it stands an utterly inhuman Vaishyen sculptor (pg. 186).

It looks over the Pali and his herald Kofer Pyatt. "You are blessed, for you shall be the next hosts for the Vaylen. Embrace the gift that we bring to the universe."

The Pali's bright mark flares, along with Kofer Pyatt's. The two flashes light up the dark cave.

Time and space bend, and the cave melts away to encompass the whole of Boldaq. Two points of fire burn on the world. They engulf the darkness that is the Vaishyen Vaylen.

Throughout the world, more dark shapes stir. Boldaq is riddled with billions upon billions of naiven worms.

"Embrace the destiny that awaits the galaxy," the worms all cry out at once.

The two points of light burn away the darkness of the Vaylen.

Boldaq becomes the focal point of the entire galaxy. Countless hordes of worms shout in unison. "Embrace the destiny that awaits the galaxy."

Boldaq flares. From it, fire spreads in circles, twisting, turning across the endless expanse. The darkness is burned away, and everything becomes fire.

In the cave, the Vaishyen sculptor stands still, mindless. A worm silently drops from the base of its skull.

*Scene. Interstitial, Kofer Pyatt.*

"We must search out the treasures of the Vaylen, my Pali," Kofer Pyatt says.

"No. We must take our time, gather our strength, before we can remove this threat."

"A warrior would not hesitate, even if it means his doom."

"Then prove yourself to be that warrior and my herald. Go. I shall await your return."

Kofer Pyatt steps into the doorway leading to the Vaylen cache. He turns to look over his shoulder at his Pali. The Pali Edrene walks out of the cave into the daylight.

*Scene. Interstitial, Archcotare Sibil.*

The Archcotare walks with mad purpose through the tight, twisting halls of the space station. Guards turn away from his scarred face.

He enters the communications room. The Black Duke von Zagas appears in a hologram.

"Sibil," the Duke says, calmly. "What do you want?"

"My liege," the Archcotare says, "I have been disgraced! I want only one thing - revenge upon your son!"

"And why should I give it? You have shown yourself unable to exert my will. Why should I care what you want now?"

"My lord," Sibil says, kneeling, begging. "I have served you my whole life - my only wish has been to do your will! Please, grant me this one thing!"

"No," the Duke says casually, "I think not. 

"Fare well, Sibil. We shall not speak again."

Sibil screams with fury and smashes the holo-projector. He grabs a shard of glass in his bloodied hands. Insane murderous rage burns in his eyes.

*Scene. Conflict, Sibil.*

Tovol's bedchambers. Lord Tovol and his companion Kaelie are preparing to sleep. Tovol's anvil lies off to the side.

The door slides open. Sibil stands, hunched over, growling. The shard of glass in his hands drips with blood. At his feet, Tovol's guard lies in a red pool.

"This is your end, Sibil," Tovol says, staring at Sibil with his cold blue eyes.

Sibil screams and pounces at Tovol.

In one smooth motion, Tovol grabs his force sword and swings.

Sibil's body reaches Tovol and slumps to the ground. His face, bisected, slides off.

*Maneuver. Vaylen Inundate vs. Human hesitate. Phase Epilogue. *

Under the setting red sky of Boldaq, a pair of peasant farmers head back home after a long day's toil. They smile, at peace with the world, looking for well-deserved rest. Over their modest home a flag flies, bearing the standard of Duke von Zágaš.

A pair of marsh rats moving with uncanny intelligence leaps on them from the shadows and drags them away.

Cut to: Kofer Pyatt in the cave. He steps out of sight into the hidden Vaylen stronghold.

Cut to: The Pali stands in the desert, at the mouth of the cave. He looks back into darkness.

Cut to: Lord Tovol in full-dress standing at the hatch of his flagship. An honour guard at full attention stands alert, bearing his standard. 

Lord Tovol embraces Kaelie and heads up into his ship. He stops mid-way and turns to look back at Kaelie, who walks away without turning back.

Cut to: Bortei, staring at Kaelie as she walks away, eyes fixed on her figure.

Cut to: The Black Duke. A door opens and sickly green light pours over him. He looks at something off-frame.

"Yes, he is almost ready."

_Next time, we begin Usurpation.  Almost caught up; we've only played 2 sessions of that Phase, and will play the third this Thursday._


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 31, 2008)

*Phase Goals:* 
_Human:_ Eliminate FON Duke von Zágaš - reduce his influence on Boldaq
_Vaylen:_ Change government to Rebel Line - Kofer Pyatt will rule

*Human Prequel:* Pali Suren Vachir Edrene (9 successes)

Boldaq, within the Podala Palace.  The Pali meditates in his psychohistory chamber.  A blue glow covers him.  He reaches out with his mind, scanning Boldaq for hidden allies and enemies.  Landscapes and faces flash by: marsh rats stalking their prey in the flood plain; children in the streets hearing the word of the Prophet; a scarred man, sitting in a cave, speaking out against the weakness the Pali is spreading; and Kofer Pyatt, the Pali's herald, deep within the Vaylen cave...

*Vaylen Prequel:* Kofer Pyatt (1 success)

Kofer Pyatt stands surrounded by marsh rats and genetically engineered Vaylen experiments.  He lets loose with his PaC and vaporizes scores of them.  The beasts retreat into shadow.  Red eyes watch the warrior psychologist from the darkness.

Kofer Pyatt opens a door.  A green light floods over him.  He sees the Vaylen Controller - a creature with ten arms, each ending in sixteen fingers - performing surgery on a wide-eyed human victim.  The Controller turns to face Kofer Pyatt.  Its compound eyes scan him.

"I am here for your secrets, Worm," Kofer Pyatt says.

A small humanoid creature walks over to the Controller.  The Controller opens its slit mouth and screeches into the back of the humanoid, who translates the whine into language.  "Not many who seek the secrets of the Vaylen survive," the Controller says through its translator.  

A marsh rat leaps from the darkness, only to be cut down by Pyatt's PaC.  Another comes from his flank and knocks the PaC out of his hands.  Pyatt breaks its neck and reaches for the PaC, but more pile on top of him, pinning him against a wall.

The Controller approaches him and caresses his face with its sixteen-fingered hand.  "Now I will discover your secrets."

*Scene.  Kaeli, Building.*

A grav sled speeds over the surface of Boldaq, kicking up red dust in its wake.

Inside the cockpit: Kaeli scans the planet through her macrobinoculars.  

"Any sign, Wedge?" she asks the pilot.

"No, sir," Wedge replies.  "The signal's too old and weak - two men don't leave much trace.  We were lucky to pick up any trail at all."

"Put us down over there."

The grav sled lands in a small basin.  Kaeli gets out and scans the terrain.

She does not find any trace of her love, Kofer Pyatt.  Nor does she see the marsh rats spying on her from above.

*Scene.  Pali, Building.*

In the streets of Ahoydia.  A group of kids are sitting in a circle.  Bezun the Unmasker, the 9-year old who tore the mask from the old Archcotare Sibil, preaches to them.  All listen, even the older kids.

A runner with the Pali's painted blue Taab Assar cuts across the circle.  He whispers into the ear of Bezun.

"The Pali needs me again!"  He runs through the streets.  The other kids are hushed in awe.

Bezun arrives in a cramped square.  Men are crowded in, watching a tightrope walker try to make his way from one rooftop to the next on a thin wire.  They shout and scream: "Fall!  Fall!"  "Hang on!  Hang on!"

The man falls, and everyone screams.  Money changes hands as wagers are resolved.  No one notices an old beggar approach the fallen man.

Bezun runs to the beggar's side.  He looks at the fallen man, wheezing and gasping for breath.  The beggar places a wizened hand on the injured man.  "Be well, my son," he says.

A blue light erputs from under the beggar's hood.  The whole square is bathed in it.  Men turn and stare, forgetting about their winnings.

Bezun leaps on a crate.  "Witness the blessing of the Pali!" he says.  The fallen tightrope walker stands, healed.  "Come, and accept his blessing!"

Men crowd around the Pali, who stains each one's face with the blue Taab Assar.

"Go forth, and serve your Pali!" Bezun cries.

*Scene.  Duke von Zágaš, Color.*

On Zágaš.  The Duke stands at the top of a long stair, dressed in ceremonial iron.  His black cape with gold trim whips in the wind.  He looks down the stair to the long processional path, bounded on either side by throngs of cheering peasants.

Hammer shuttles scream by overhead.  One shuttle, marked with Tovol's flag, breaks away and lands.  The hatch opens and Tovol steps out in his ceremonial uniform.

The sky is torn open by explosions of colour and sound.  Red and gold petals fall from the sky like rain.  The crowd cheers.

*Scene.  Duke von Zágaš, Building.*

Lord Tovol ascends to the top of stair and kneels before his father.

"I have come as ordered, your Majesty," Lord Tovol says.

The Duke draws his sword.  "Do you swear to serve me in all things?"

"I so swear."

"Though it may cost you your life?"

"Yet, I swear."

"Then rise, Lord Tovol von Zágaš, Forged Lord."

"I swear to execute your every will on Boldaq - to return and rid it of all dangers."

The Duke's subjects 'round the world see, on their liege lord, no sign of discontent with his son's improvised words.

"Lord Tovol, I have a gift for you."  He waves his hand, and a hologram appears in the sky above them, showing rows of soldiers standing at attention.  They bear Tovol's standard.

"Your first Anvil.  Taken from Lord Goss.  May you manage these troops better than he."

"Thank you, father."

"I have also had all the paperwork necessary for your new command delivered to your chambers."  He smiles.  "Do not overly enjoy yourself at the fete tonight!  You will find the responsibilities of a Forged Lord demanding.  I will make myself available to guide you through your new duties."

"I am in your debt, your Majesty."

*Scene.  Lord Tovol, Building.*

In the massive dining hall of Duke von Zágaš.  Court Lords and courtiers gossip about politics.  Lord Tovol's bare head stands out among the crowd of powdered and wigged men.

"Ah hmmm, Lord Tovol, your Grace.  Let me congratulate you on your new promotion.  Lord Goss won't - seeing as how you've taken his beloved Anvil!"

"Lord Goss is a fool and a coward.  If he was any sort of leader his Anvil would still be with him."

"Ah yes, hmmm hah hmmm.  I do fear that you have made yourself an enemy for life!"

"If only all my enemies were as capable as Lord Goss."

"Hah hah, yes, quite!  Lord Tovol, you have the cutting wit that befits a man of your position.  Ah, look who it is - Lord Goss!"

Lord Goss - in the formal dress of an Inquisitor, the scar of the Bright Mark clearly visible on his face - pushes his way past the effeminate courtiers.  

"Lord Tovol, your Grace.  I hope you can hold onto your new title longer than you did your title of Cotar Fomas.  We all know how you executed the Church's will on Boldaq, chasing after pirates."

"Where is Fat Chaz now?  Boldaq is safe, thanks to me.  More than you can say, having your Anvil decimated on Gordin's Reach.  And where were you?  Commanding from the rear?"

"Lies!  Gossip spread to defame me."

"Ask your fallen soldiers if it's just gossip."

Lord Goss storms away.

"Hmmm hah hah hah!  Well done, Lord Tovol, well done!"

*Scene.  Lord Tovol, Building.*

Lord Tovol enters his chambers, bare of any comfort.  Months worth of paperwork lie in stacks on his desk.

He sits down and turns on a computer.  Scanning through the personnel database, he finds an accountant who can deal with all this work for him.  The price, though - his funds are being sorely tapped.  He rubs his eyes.

*Scene.  Lady Neer Krishmurly, Building (Pali).*

A knock at the door.  Lord Tovol answers and finds a servant there, who hands him a card.  A card marked with the blue eye of the Pali.  He reads it:

"Lord Tovol, I am Lady Neer Krishmurly.  I believe that you are familiar with a distant cousin of mine - Suren Vachir Edrene?  He has spoken to me of you, and has nothing but good to say.  The Duke's court can be intimidating at times, so know that you have a friend who can guide you."

*Scene.  Interstitial, Kofer Pyatt.*

Deep within the Vaylen caves.  Kofer Pyatt is strapped to a surgical table, the Vaylen Controller working on him.  He screams.  His bright mark flares.

"Let me free, Worm!"

The Controller stops.  "We have experience with your kind," he says through the translator.  "We will not waste any Naiven on you.  But we want to make a deal with you."

"What do you want?"

"We want to be free!  Off this dangerous rock, away from those with the burning scar.  We want to rejoin with our brothers in space, to tell them what we have learned of your kind - you psychologists.  They must know!

"You have allies in space.  Get us off-world and we will teach you all our secrets."

Kofer Pyatt thinks it over.  His bright mark dies down, goes out.  "You have a deal, Worm."

*Scene. Interstitial, Draz Tolo (Fat Chaz).*

A square in the streets of Ahoydia. The Pali sits cross-legged in the centre of a circle of children. They listen to his holy words with reverence.

Draz Tolo watches, smoking a cheroot in an alley. He throws the cheroot to the ground and breaks through the circle.

He draws his pistol and places it on the Pali's temple. The Pali remains calm.

"I know you work with Tovol," Draz says, spitting at the Forged Lord's name. "I want you to bring him to me."

"It will take time - space is vast."

"You'll find a way." Draz Tolo grabs one of the children and leaves for his ship. "Or else."


*Scene. Colour, Fat Chaz.*

We see a vat of thick green ooze.  Fat Chaz's head is just above it.  His eyes flash open - one glowing red with a mechanical light - and he screams in agony.

*Maneuver. *  Vaylen Flak vs. Human Assess (factions).  0s defense/2s offense vs. 4s.  Human success.

The Pali Suren Vachir Edrene sits in his psychohistory chambers, mentally computing reports from all over Boldaq and those sent from his agents on Zágaš.  Important groups on Boldaq reveal themselves: Draz Tolo and the pirates, feuding among themselves.  Lord Tovol's Hammer waiting restlessly without their leader.  Cotars on Boldaq teaching the ways of the Mundus Humanitus to new converts, and the old native priests that stubbornly resist.  The destitute among the streets of Ahoydia and the peasants of the flood plains and marshes, the backbone of Boldaq.  The old warlords in the hills and plains, Kofer Pyatt foremost among them, chafing under the rule of their new masters.  The Pakthas among the mountains, listening to the words of Petrus Shir Dil and the new teachings of the Pali.  The marsh rats and the worm that moves within them.

And from Zágaš, the Duke's own forces and his levies and the lines of friction between them.


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 4, 2008)

_Maneuver 2, same session._

*Scene.  Duke von Zágaš, Colour.*

The Duke's private chambers.  He stands at his fireplace, the flames casting shadows against the black rock walls behind him.  In his hands he holds a picture of Lord Tovol as a child.

He casts the picture into the fire.

*Scene.  Colour, Lady Neer.*

Lady Neer's bathing chambers on Zágaš.  She lowers herself into a bath of blue water.  

"Bring us more of the Gul Janat oil from Boldaq," she says to a servant.

*Scene.  Colour, Kaeli.*

A grav sled races through the skies above Boldaq.

*Scene.  Kofer Pyatt, colour.*

Kofer Pyatt watches the grav sled from the bottom of a canyon.  Behind him is an entrance to the Vaylen cave.

He pulls out a detonator, and triggers it.  There is a soft "boom" and the cave collapses behind him.  Then he sets off a flare and signals the grav sled.

*Scene.  Kofer Pyatt, building.*

The grav sled touches down.  A woman dressed in anvil steps out and takes off her helmet, loosing her hair.

Kofer Pyatt embraces her with a kiss.  His bright mark flares and they form a connection, sharing each other's mind.

"I want to know how you feel about Lord Tovol."

"I feel nothing for him," she lies.

*Scene.  Bortei, Interstitial.*

Kaeli hears Bortei's voice in her head.  "I know what you are doing.  If you come to me, open your heart to, you can redeem yourself."

*Scene.  Duke von Zágaš, Interstitial.*

Fat Chaz floats helplessly in a vat of green oil.  His skin sags off his face and arms.

The Duke enters.

"What do you want of me?" Fat Chaz asks.  "I will do whatever you want, my Lord."

"Be patient.  The time is almost right for me to reveal you, my new weapon."

*Scene.  Lady Neer, Building.*

Lady Neer is writing letters in her office when a servant arrives.  "The Gul Janat has arrived from Boldaq, milady," the servant says, placing a small package on her desk.

Lady Neer opens it.  She sees the Pali's code in the way the bottles are arrayed: "The time of crisis is at hand.  Be by Lord Tovol's side.  Offer court support."

*Scene.  Duke von Zágaš, Building.*

Lord Tovol is finishing dressing for a formal dinner before court.  There is a knock at his door.  It is the Duke.

"Son.  There is something you need to see."  He holds out a holoprojector, and an image of Kaeli kissing Kofer Pyatt appears.

Lord Tovol's face goes red and he slaps the holo out of his father's hands.

"I understand your anger, my son.  I wanted to be the one to show you this, so you didn't have to hear the news from a common servant.  I care for you."

Father leads son down a long, twisting hall within the palace.  "Son, I want you to rethink your promotion.  There is much that a Forged Lord must do, must know, if he is to lead well.  There are responsibilities that you cannot even imagine.  I worry that you don't have what it takes to be a Forged Lord.

"You can't even hold onto a woman," he finishes as they enter the dining chamber.

They sit at the head of the table, Lord Tovol on the Duke's right side.  Lord Tovol raises a glass.  "Are your responsibilities what keep you from being able to perfom with a woman?" he says quietly.

The Duke yells out: "Say that again, Tovol!"  All of court suddenly quiets and turns to look at the Duke.

*Scene.  Conflict, Lord Tovol.*

The Duke smiles, his natural charm helping to cover the social gaffe.  "Excuse me.  Yes, Lord Tovol, what were you saying?  I believe it had to do with your Anvil - why you had yet to inspect your troops.  You have been here some time now, and you have not yet performed your first inspection.  Perhaps you need more time on Zágaš than I first thought."

"I have been inspecting the bureaucracy and administration here on Zágaš.  It is riddled with rank incompetence and corruption, at its highest levels.  It does not befit the name of Zágaš, and before I can see our funds spent appropriately I must clean it out."

From a nearby table, Lady Neer lends her voice to Lord Tovol: "Lord Tovol, your Grace, that is just what is needed - a fresh perspective from outside to clean away the corruption one finds too close to court.  If only all Lords were as wise as you, the Duke's glory would be that much greater."

The Duke looks at the Lady, surprised to hear support for Lord Tovol in his own court.  "Yes, Lady Neer, perhaps you are correct.  Corruption is a serious matter and we are fortunate to have Lord Tovol here to aid us.  Once more, I am glad I made the decision to make him Forged Lord.

"I will give you whatever support you need, Lord Tovol.  My men will always be at your side."  The Duke waves two men in Iron to stand behind Lord Tovol.  "These men will execute my will.  They will be my eyes and ears upon you, so that we are never out of touch."

*Maneuver.  Vaylen Conserve vs. Human Take Action (activate rebel line).  7s vs 4s, Vaylen success.*

News reaches Boldaq as the months roll by: Lord Tovol will not be returning this season.

The warlords of Boldaq - many of whom see Lord Tovol as their ancestor and leader, a man of courage and honour - take this as a slap in the face.  Why should they submit to the will of the Duke?  If he does not let his own son live free, why would we be any different?

An insurgency grows.  Raids on local magistrates grow more and more frequent.  Anvil loses ground, and the Hammer is still without a leader, unable to put down the rebellion.

But the Hammer does not stay rudderless for long.  A new fleet jumps into Boldaq with a decree from the Duke himself: a new Hammer Lord has come to Boldaq!

Margrave Chazovic, Fat Chaz.  Reformed by the Duke himself.

Fat Chaz wastes no time.  He contacts Draz Tolo and brings the pirates into his fleet.  The pirates turn on their allies in the insurgency and Fat Chaz decimates them.

On Zágaš, people remark on the Duke's great judgement and wisdom.  Destroying the insurgency and the remainder of the pirate threat in one stroke!  His enemies are right to fear him.


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 6, 2008)

_Ooh look, new style.  We added a new player here too._

*EXT - THE SLUMS OF AHOYDIA  *
Pali Edrene, Colour.

The Pali gets into a grav car and heads out into the marshes.

*EXT - THE BADLANDS  *
Kofer Pyatt, Interstitial.

Kofer Pyatt and Kaeli embrace on a craggy precipice.  Below them: the majesty of the harsh Boldaq badlands.

"Kaeli, come with me to train with the Pali.  Walk the Lar-ti-Largi with me."

"I will, my love," she says.

*EXT. MARSH VILLAGE  *
Pali Ederene, Conflict.

Two grav cars slide into a run-down marsh village.  The air is thick with decay.  People rush to pull their kids out of the muck they are playing in and into their stilt-raised reed shacks.  

The Pali heads to a shack made from corrugated metal and calls out the Hetman of the village.  A lumpy, balding man slinks out.

The Pali tells him that he's going to take them up to his palace and train them to cleanse the galaxy.  The hetman shies away, speaking his fears: "You are going to kill us!  Just tell us what you want, and we'll give it to you; but please, leave us alone!"

Disgusted, Kofer Pyatt spits on the ground.  "Pal-wan Butanah!"  The hetman flees.

The Pali turns to Kofer Pyatt.  He answers the unspoken question: "Don't waste your time on scum like this.  They are weak - they don't deserve to be lifted from this muck."

"All humans have a right to be taught."

Kofer Pyatt kicks over a bubbling pot.  "You call these people human?"  The stew spills on the ground.  Gnawed white bones stand out in the muck.  Human bones.

The Pali stares in disbelief.  "By the Tir-Khan," he gasps.  "Very well, Kofer.  Take this cringing man and train him yourself.  If you cannot train him, then I will leave the butanah to their fate."

*INT. A NIGHTCLUB IN AHOYDIA - NIGHT*
Kadaath, Building.

Kadaath: jagged scar, lean.  Two pistols.  Scans the dance floor.  Gaze falls on Draz Tolo, talking to one of his men.  The man leaves Tolo alone.

A young, chubby boy, shirtless, runs up to Kadaath.  Both of his eyes are blackened.  He looks at the ground when he speaks: "The great Draz Tolo, The Butcher, wants to speak with you."

Kadaath stands.  His men rise with him.  They cross the club in a phalanx.  The boy follows.

"Kadaath, good to see you again," Draz Tolo says.  "I've got a job that calls for your... unique methods, and I need to keep my hands clean now that I've gone legit."

"I'm listening."

"See this boy?"  He yanks a leash tied around the boy's neck.  "We are going to use him to blackmail the Pali.  I want you to hang on to him, and when I ask for it -"

"I want double my regular rate."

"Done."

"Ten times, then."

"Ha!  Done.  Hell, I'll throw in some women, too.  Now that Fat Chaz is Hammer Lord of this dirtball, we've got money to spare.  Bartender!  Bring those new girls out!"

A line of young women come out from a back room.  "They're all new, just picked up from the marshes.  Drugged, so they can't fight back."

One of Kadaath's men ogles the girls.  Kadaath pulls out a pistol and shoots him in the head.

"You haven't lost your touch," Draz Tolo says.  "Maybe you'd like a professional?"

Kadaath nods to one of his men.  "Ezran, check them out."  He starts up with the off-world women who came here following the troops.  Kadaath stands still, a few paces away from Draz Tolo.

Ezran grabs at a woman.  He isn't gentle.  She screams.  Everyone looks - everyone save Kadaath and Draz Tolo.

The bartender turns to Draz - "Hey boss, you can't stand for that, look what he's doing-"

Draz Tolo: "I don't care what he does with that whore-"

Out of the corner of his eye, Draz Tolo spots Kadaath going for his pistols.  Tolo's hands flash and his CEBW is out.

Energy flares and the club is lit bright as day for a second.  Draz jumps behind the bar.  Kadaath peppers it.  Draz's men start firing wildly, and Kadaath's men respond.  The club goers scream and run for the entrances, some dying from the crossfire, some trampled to death.

Ezran grabs Kadaath.  "Boss, you're hurt!  He got you!  Let's get out of here!"

Kadaath fires a few more shots as he is dragged out of the club by his men.

*EXT. PLANET ZAGAS - ANVIL PARADE GROUNDS*
Forged Lord Tovol, Colour.

The Zagas palce is made of ancient, black stone carved from solid rock generations ago.  Lord Tovol stands on a balcony watching his Anvil drill, just as his ancestors did.

A wigged noble stands next to Lord Tovol.  "Ah hmmm, your troops are doing quite well, yes?  Yes, hmmm ha hmmm."

A runner, hardly a man, never a boy, sprints to Lord Tovol.  He snaps a quick, excited salute.  "We really got them in that last exchange, sir!"

The wig draws his sword and slams the boy in the head with its hilt.  The runner slumps to the ground, bleeding from the scalp.  "Show your betters the proper respect!" the wig snaps.

The runner looks up at Lord Tovol, whose cold, steel gaze never leaves the parade grounds.  "He is right.  Next time, address me with my full title.  Medic!"

*INT. PLANET ZAGAS - DUKE VON ZAGAS' PRIVATE CHAMBERS*
Duke von Zagas, Colour.

The Duke stares out a window and sees, far below, Lord Tovol von Zagas inspecting his troops.

"Has it come to this?  Have I turned my own son against me?  I must correct this mistake.  If only I could trust him..."

*INT. PLANET ZAGAS - LORD TOVOL'S OFFICES*
Forged Lord Tovol, Building.

Lord Tovol sits at his desk looking over dozens of graphs and charts.  He sighs loudly.

A knock at the door.  Lady Neer Krishmurly glides in.  Her skin is glistening under a thin, low-necked floor length dress.  The sweet smell of gul janat rolls off her in waves.  "Your Grace," she says, performing a small curtsie.  "You wished to see me?"

"Yes.  Our mutual friend, the Pali Edrene, said you might offer assistance-"

"Any assistance you might need."  She smiles.  "ANY."

"I am having trouble financing my Anvil.  Lord Goss stripped the men of their supplies, and they haven't been paid for months now."

"What I have is yours.  I shall open my treasuries for you."

"Thank you, my lady."

"Now if there is any other assistance you might need -"

"I could not ask for more."  There is a knock at the door.  "Excuse me, my lady, I have other business to attend to.  If you will...?"

"Certainly, Lord Tovol.  My monies will have to do.  Remember, I am here for you."

"I will."

Lady Neer leaves, and Lord Tovol's accountant enters.  "Your Grace, I hope things went well with the Lady Neer?"

"Yes.  You will have access to her funds."

"Excellent, my Lord.  We will have your troops combat-ready within the month."

There is another, loud knock at Lord Tovol's door.  The new Forged Lord lets out a sigh.  "Yes?  What is it?"  He shouts.

*INT. SAME*
Duke von Zagas, Interstitial.

The Black Duke enters Tovol's office.  "If I may have a word with you my son?" he asks.

"Of course, Your Majesty.  Accountant - leave us."  Tovol's accountant bows quickly and leaves.

"Good."  The Duke walks to a window and gazes out.  "Son, things have become tense between us."

"They have."

"I don't want to lose you, Tovol.  Boldaq has driven us apart.  You are my son, and I care for you - but this planet could mean the Hanrilke Throne and the Primarchy for me.  I can't let it slip away from me.

"We could work together.  We should work together.  If only there was some way I could trust you again..."

"Father, if you support the Pali-"

"Edrene?  Why bring up that heretic's name!"  The Duke spins and turns at his son.  "He has damaged me - us, our family - in the past.  Why do you listen to him?"

"He is a good man, my Liege.  He sees the way of things to come."

"Son - I didn't want it to come to this, but there is no other way.  I need you to submit to a Divination administered by Lord Goss.  He can purge the heresy Edrene has put into you."

"-what?"

"It is the only way I can trust you, Tovol."

"A Divination?  You would have me do that?  Father, I cannot."

"...very well, Lord Tovol."  He turns, black cape flowing, and walks out of the room.

*INT. PLANET ZAGAS - OUTSIDE LORD TOVOL'S OFFICES*
Duke von Zagas, Building.

The Duke turns to an aide.  "Did he accept, your Majesty?" the aide asks.

"He did not.  Summon Lord Goss.  He will have to do this thing whether my son wishes it or not."

*INT. PLANET ZAGAS - LORD GOSS' SUITE*
Forged Lord Tovol, Intersitial.

High Inquisitor Lord Goss sits at his desk.  Under it, burned into the stone floor, is the wheel of fire on which all men's destinies turn.  He is speaking to the Duke on his comm screen.

"Remember, Goss," the Duke says, "Lord Tovol will not be a willing subject.  You have my permission to detain him with whatever force you deem necessary."

"As you command, Metropolitan."

There is a knock at his door.  Lord Goss flips off the screen.  "Enter."

Lord Tovol walks in.  "Lord Goss, I am here to submit to your Divination."

*INT. Kadaath's HIDEOUT*
Kadaath, Colour.

Kadaath is beating Ezran.

*INT. SAME*

Brother Lintor comes in.  "The Pali wants to thank you for what you did to Draz."

"No problem."

He goes back to beating Ezran.

*INT. DRAZ TOLO'S FORTRESS*
Kadaath, Interstitial.

Kadaath comes up to Draz Tolo's place, unarmed.

Says he'll still do the job.

Draz Tolo accepts.

*INT. PODALAH PALACE*
Kofer Pyatt, Building.

Kofer Pyatt trains with the Pali and Kaeli.

Draz Tolo calls.  "Deal with Lord Tovol or else."

"No."

Kadaath strangles the boy.

Kofer Pyatt: "I know where that signal is coming from."

Pali: "Bortei!  Go there, now!"  Pali leaves to watch them get ready.  Bortei jumps into his grav sled and races out across the desert with the rest of the Pali's cavalry.  Kaeli goes with them.

Kofer Pyatt turns to the comm.  "Fat Chaz, Bortei's coming.  Take him out so I can have Kaeli all to myself."

*EXT. DRAZ TOLO'S FORTRESS*
Firefight, Fat Chaz.

Bortei comes racing up the road.  "Bonzai!"  Fat Chaz's ships scream out of the sun.

Fat Chaz orders a lock.  They link up with the fortress.

Kadaath issues odd orders, but the lock is successful.

Missiles fire and force Bortei and his grav team into the open, where the fortress artillery cuts them up.  Bortei loses control of his ship and skids off the plateau, crashing in the open desert.

*EXT. NEARBY MOUNTAIN*
MANEUVER.  Human Take Action (activate slaves & serfs) vs. Vaylen Flak.  Human 4s, Vaylen 1s defense/2s attack.

Kofer Pyatt and the marsh hetman look over the smoking rising from the firefight.  "This is what the Pali brings.  Are you up to the task?"

*EXT. MARSH VILLAGE *
In the village square, drunken men sing and dance round a bonfire, painting themselves with the mark of the Pali.  They cry out the new legend - "the Pali saves all".


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 13, 2008)

Two weeks ago:

INT. PLANET ZÁGAŠ - LORD GOSS' DIVINATION CHAMBERS
Duel of Wits.

Lord Tovol went into Lord Goss' Divination chambers:  picture an operating theatre, the table fitted with straps.  Carved into the floor is that symbol of the Mundus Humanitus.  Two burning braziers light up the room, shadows flickering on the walls.

Lord Tovol was strapped down while two Keepers of the Flame attended to him, chanting the rituals of cleansing.  Lord Goss entered, prepared for the Divination.  The Black Duke watched from the viewing balcony above.

"Confess your sins!  We will burn the stain of the false prophet Edrene and his Karsan heresy from you!" Lord Goss cried.

Tovol screamed as his flesh burned from the red-hot pokers.  "Never!  It is you who is the heretic!"

"You have been so corrupted by the lies of Edrene that you cannot see truth even when it burns in your vision.  Confess!"

Skin sizzled, burned, leaving the mark of the Burning Wheel.

"Aaaaaah!"

"Confess!"  His Bright Mark flared.

"I confess - I was duped by the serpent tongue of Edrene!"

Pokers touched raw nerves.  "Swear that you will serve the Duke your father in his every whim!"

"I swear!  I swear!"

"Enough."  Lord Goss waved away the Keepers of the Flame.  "Set him free; there is no sin left in him that the fire has not purged."

Lord Tovol fell to the ground.  He reached out and found his father's hand, pulling him to his feet and into an embrace.

"Welcome back to the family."

INT. BOLDAQ - DRAZ TOLO'S MOUNTAIN FORTRESS
Interstitial.

Draz Tolo looked at the viewscreen.  The screen was filled with smoke billowing from Bortei's downed assault shuttle.  It twisted into shadows, faces leering, staring back at him.

Draz flicked off the screen and turned to Kadaath.

"Go and kill him for me - if there's anything left of him.  I want to see his corpse."

Kadaath stared at him.

"Don't worry, you'll be paid."

Kadaath turned to leave.

"And watch yourself - he's got the Bright Mark.  Take along one of my men."  Draz pointed at a thuggish man leaning casually against the wall.  "You!  Snap to it.  Go with Kadaath and report back to me.  Make sure Bortei is dead."

INT.  CRASH SITE - BORTEI'S SHUTTLE
Interstitial.

Thin beams of light streamed through the gaps torn in Bortei's shuttle.  Sparks spat electricity at him as he struggled to extract himself from the wreckage.  No use - he was pinned.

He looked around at his men.  Dead and dying.  He had failed the Pali.  Draz Tolo and his assassin Kadaath survived.

Bortei's head snapped at a sound echoing from the back of the shuttle.  Footsteps on metal.  His Bright Mark flared, but pain clouded his mind.

Kadaath poked his head around the corner and into the ruined cockpit.  His pistol was pointed at Bortei's head.  "Show me one little flash of light and I'll blow a hole right where that Bright Mark is."

"What do you want with me, killer?"

Kadaath walked into the room, his gun trained all the time.  Draz Tolo's man followed close behind.  "Draz Tolo wants me to kill you and take your body back to him."

"What are you waiting for?  Do it, then.  I am ready."

Kadaath spinned and fired at Draz's man.  The thug was hit square in the chest by a beam of coherent energy.  A surprised look covered his face as he slumped down, eyes still open, life gone.

Kadaath put his pistol back on Bortei.  "I'm no friend of Draz, but he's got the money.  But I'm no fool.  I know the value of a psychologist."  He crept in close to Bortei.  "I want you to swear an oath to me - serve me."

"I serve only the Pali!"

"You can do both - I don't have any problems with the old mystic.  No profit there.  But if you're stuck on it, I can end your life here."

"The Pali would not be served well by my death."

"Exactly my point.  So what do you say?"

"I swear, I will serve you so long as it is in the best wishes of the Pali."

INT. THE PODALAH PALACE - THE PALI'S PSYCHOHISTORY CHAMBERS
Colour.

Blue light swirled around the Pali.  Lists of data - lists upon lists upon lists - crashed over him.  Economic data from Boldaq, from the Karsan League, from the Throne itself.  His Bright Mark flared.  On his head, a band of lights flickered to life.

The light and lists ceased.  A door opened.  Brother Lintor stood at its threshold.

"Is your device ready, blessed one?"

"It is.  Take it to the dealers, the merchants, the warlords.  We will make peace through profit."

INT.  AHOYDIA - MERCHANT'S GUILD HOUSE
Building.

Voices murmured in the richly carpeted meeting room of the merchant's guild in Ahoydia.  Rich merchants, grain sellers, I-As Patun dealers, lazuli miners, gul janat farmers, and warlords from the mountains all engaged in civil small talk with one another.  All brought here by the Pali.

The main door opened and Brother Lintor walked in.  His voice boomed out: "The Pali arrives!"  A gong rang out.

The Pali walked in, wearing a gentle smile on his face.

"So, Pali," one of the richer lazuli miners said, "what did you bring all of us here for?  What's this that you want us to see?"

The Pali pulled out his new device.  "This.  I have created this device to bring peace and the gift of Boldaq to the stars."

"With that little headband?  Hah!"

"Try it."

The merchant looked around the room at the expectant faces and shrugged.  "Think of your lazuli," the Pali said as he gently fitted it over the merchant's forehead, "and buyers for it."

The lights on the device flashed in a cycle.  The man's eyes rolled back into his head.  Silence gripped the room.  Suddenly, his eyes sprang open.  "Ah!" he cried out.  "I can double my profits for this season!"

Excited murmurs waved through the crowd.  They hushed at the Pali's raised hand.

"I have created this to aid with commerce - and through commerce, peace and growth.  It will allow you to deal with the outworlders as though they were your own people - and to give them what is most valuable on Boldaq."

"What is that, Pali?"

"The seed of the future galactic evolution!" he cried out, and his Bright Mark flared, filling the room.

EXT. BADLANDS OF BOLDAQ
Building.

The marsh hetman walked across the blasted terrain, wearing the rust-red robes of a mountain ghazi.  A rifle, clean and polished, was strapped to his back.

"Your rifle is your only ally in the badlands," Kofer Pyatt had said to him in the safety of the warlord's mountain fortress.  "Keep it clean and ready to fire at all times.  A rifle ill-maintained is worse than useless - it is like the sinkholes in your stinking marshes.  Carelessly you expect the ground to support your step, and you walk right into your own death."

He pulled the thick woven cloth tight around him to stave off the cold of the oncoming night.  His eyes scanned the horizon, trying to make sense of the shadows.

"But your rifle is nothing next to this," Kofer Pyatt had said to him during their training, cutting his arm with a knife.  "Flesh and blood and the will to wield it.  As you maintain your rifle, so must you steel your mind.  It is the only true weapon you have."

He rubbed the wound, barely healed.  Was this what it was like to walk on the Lar ta Largi?  Maybe Pyatt was right, maybe they had no place in the Pali's plan for the galaxy.  His feet ached and his back burned with the weight of the parcel Kofer Pyatt had given him.  Pyatt would not let these things bother him, he thought.

Suddenly his mind was clear and the pain was gone.  A sound out of place among the coming night.  He froze.  That shadow - was it there before?  What should I do?

"The Path of Fire burns all but the bold."  Kofer's words were clear in his mind.  The rifle came out, firing.  Flame lept from its barrel and the shapes were shadows no longer - now a man, slumped over, bleeding.

He had done it!  A ghazi, feared by his father and his father before him - and he had killed him!  Kofer Pyatt was wrong, he could learn, he could walk the Lar ta Largi-

Sudden pain, then darkness.

The ghazi carefully approached the fallen marsh hetman.  "Lucky," one said, which brought frowns from the others.  One searched the hetman's belongings as the others scanned the horizon.  Unintentionally, he let out a gasp.

From the fallen hetman's robes, he brought forth a jar filled with liquid - and naiven worms.

INT.  AHOYDIA - KADAATH'S HEADQUARTERS
Building.

Kadaath sat back calmly in his throne, looking over his people, master in this realm.  Bortei was at his side.

Ezan approached.  "Boss, you've got a message from Fat Chaz."  He handed Kadaath a holo-player.

Kadaath opened it.  The holo-player sprang to life.  Fat Chaz was there - metal freak, skin dripping off his bones like wax.

"Kadaath," he said, "I'm disappointed in you.  You didn't kill that little pet of the Pali Edrene's."

"I figured I'd keep him for myself.  He's out of your hair now, what do you care?"

"Look, Kadaath - I want to keep a good working relationship with you.  I've just gotten word that Lord Tovol's coming back."

"And?"

"And I want him dead when he shows up."

"That's going to cost a lot."

"The payment will be peace between us.  If you don't do this for us, well - let's just say you don't want me as your enemy.  And I don't think you'd prefer Tovol's reign over mine."

"Eh.  What the hell.  I'll do it."

"Glad to hear it," Fat Chaz said into the holo-player.  "Got to go; I've got some cleaning up to do."  He turned off the transmitter.

INT.  FAT CHAZ'S HAMMER
Same.

Fat Chaz turned to look at the men arrayed in line before him.  Each one bore bruises and cuts, signs of heavy fighting.

"These men are all loyal to Tovol?"

"They are," Draz said.  "His top men.  What we could find."

"What do you mean, 'what we could find'?"

"...we lost some of our hammer in the fighting."

"What?"

"Tovol's men overpowered our own.  They've made for distortion - they're gone."

"For now.  We'll see them when Tovol shows up."  Fat Chaz turned to face his prisoners.  "Hear that, scum?  Tovol's coming.  Your lord and master.  But none of you are going to be around to welcome him back."

Fat Chaz left the room and gave Draz a signal.  Draz put on his Anvil's enviroment-sealed helmet and locked himself into place.  Secured, he opened the outer hatch, waving to the prisoners as the were blown back into the vaccuum of space.

Draz closed the hatch and joined Fat Chaz.  "Tell me, his consort Kaeli - did she escape as well?" Fat Chaz asked.

"No.  We've got her locked up.  Tricky one - she killed nearly a dozen good men."

"Issue these orders - no one is to go near her.  Lock her in isolation, and kill any one who had contact with her."

MANUEVER.  Human Go to ground vs. Flak??  Human victory; 9 months of downtime generated.
Months go by.  Finally, out of distortion comes Lord Tovol, with his fleet, his army, and Lord Goss at his side.

Fat Chaz, once Pirate Lord, then Hammer Lord, now pirate of a broken fleet, retreated for the asteroid belt and his old pirate base.

INT. SPACE STATION - DETENTION WING
Colour.

Kaeli slept on the floor of her cell.  Kofer opened the door, a shadow framed by light.  They embraced.

"Tovol is back."

INT.  SPACE STATION - TOVOL'S COURT
Conflict.

Lord Tovol sat on his throne.  Lord Goss lurked behind him.

The Pali entered, with Bortei and Kadaath.  Kofer Pyatt, dressed in Iron and wearing the flag of the Black Duke, was at his right hand, Kaeli behind him.

Lord Tovol: "I am back, and I will have my will enforced.  Suren Vachir Edrene, by the rights invested upon me by my Metropolitan and Duke, I arrest you for the crime of heresy."

Kofer Pyatt: "What?  Lord Tovol - what happened to you?  What witchcraft has that scum behind you wrought?

Tovol: "Silence!  I am Forged Lord, my will is law!"

Pali: "Lord Tovol, we are friends now and will remain so.  But I see that you have been coerced into this by Lord Goss and your father.  Until you cast this shadow aside, do not come calling on me."

"Your lies no longer work on me!  You are a heretic, and will be brought to justice!"

Pali: "Is that so?"

His bright mark flared, countered by Lord Goss'.  Blue light filled the room.  Lord Goss shouted: "The eye, the flame!"  He fled into an antechamber.

Lord Tovol, surprised: "Edrene, leave my sight.  Be thankful you still can."  He followed after Lord Goss, his faith in the High Inquisitor shaken.

MANEVUER: Human Flak vs. Vaylen Assess.  Human victory.


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 19, 2008)

*INT. SPACE STATION - LORD TOVOL'S OFFICES*
Kofer Pyatt, Interstitial.

Lord Tovol sits at his desk.  It's piled high with papers and reports.  He flips through a stack of them and sets them down.

There is a knock at the door.  "Come in," he says.

Kofer Pyatt enters.  "Lord Tovol, your Grace - what happened to you on Zágaš?  You have turned your back on the Pali!  What did the Duke do to you?"

"Kofer Pyatt, I am sovereign of Boldaq and beyond questioning by the likes of you.  From now on, concern yourself only with carrying out my orders to the best of your ability.  And now, I am ordering you back to Boldaq."

"Is it Lord Goss?  If it is, just say the word and I will kill him for you."

"I gave you an order!"

Kofer Pyatt snaps out an Iron-hard salute.  "Sir!"  

He turns and steps to the door, which slides open for him.  He pauses in the threshold.

"Kaeli was right - you have changed."

The door shuts behind him.  Lord Tovol seethes.

*INT. SPACE STATION - MAIN DOCKING BAY*
Lord Tovol, Building.

The main docking bay is filled with shuttles, men, and the din of heavy activity.  Kofer Pyatt towers above the workers loading and unloading the shuttles, an island in the chaos, Kaeli at his side.

A runner approaches Kaeli.  He snaps off a salute and delivers his message.  Kaeli gives Kofer a worried look, and she leaves for the interior of the station.

Kofer Pyatt watches her leave and boards the shuttle bound for Boldaq.

*INT. SPACE STATION - LORD TOVOL'S OFFICES*
Same.

Kaeli enters Tovol's office.  She sees the full-scale holo-image of her and Kofer Pyatt embracing on the badlands of Boldaq.

"Tovol-" she says.

"Address me as befits my rank, officer," he commands.

She snaps a salute and stares two inches above his head.  "Sir!"

"I am ordering you to take up your position here with me as my XO.  You've spent enough time on Boldaq."

"My Lord, I believe that I could best be used on the planet.  I've learned much while you were away-"

"Do not question my orders!  My word is final.  You will remain here until I order otherwise.  Understand?"

"Yes, my Lord."  

She leaves.  Tovol seethes.

*EXT. BOLDAQ - RUINS OF BORTEI'S SHUTTLE*
Pali, Colour.

Bortei rides to the old ruins of his downed shuttle, now covered in red dust.  He dismounts his pale horse and approaches the craft.

He opens a hatch, exposing the reactor core to the elements.  He activates it and the power core hums to life.  He unwraps a bundle of swordsmithing equipment and carefully places it down.

Sweat covers him as he forges himself a wicked sword.  When he is done, he covers the sword with powedered lazuli and gul janat.

"You will draw the blood of my rivals," Bortei whispers to his sword.  "I will have Kaeli all to myself."

*INT.  THE PODALAH PALACE - PSYCHOHISTORY CHAMBER*
Pali, Building.

The Pali sits in a meditative trance when Bortei walks in.

"Bortei," he says.  "I have not seen you for a long time."

"I still serve you, my Pali," Bortei says.  He kneels.

"Rise, brother.  What has brought you here?"

"I wish a boon from you - a blessing on my sword."  He pulls out his sword, swaddled in rich woven cloth.

"As you wish."  The Pali's Bright Mark ignites.  Blue light covers the sword.  Bortei's own Bright Mark burns.

The sword glows brighter and brighter, a red flame covering it, as Bortei raises it above his head.

*EXT. AHOYDIA - THE RUINS OF KADAATH'S HEADQUARTERS*
Fat Chaz, Interstitial

Kadaath looks at the debris caused by Fat Chaz's fusion cannon.  His men are digging through it, his whores are cleaning what can be salvaged, and every one of them has a question for him.

"Kadaath, we're running short on boas.  My girls need more than this if we are to get the right 'mood'.  I'll need more money to buy a new supply."

Ezran approaches them.  "Boss, another message.  Fat Chaz again."

Kadaath nods to Ezran, and turns to his madam.  "Boas?  This is what you're bothering me about?  I've got bigger things to worry about."

"I'd say so," Fat Chaz says over the transmitter.

"Fat Chaz.  Why should I be talking to you?  You're the one who gave me this big headache."

"That was Draz Tolo.  He fired the shot before I could stop him.  Something about trying to kill him, I think."

"Oh.  So what do you want?"

"I'm still upset that you didn't make a move against Tovol.  You know we wanted him killed, and you had the perfect chance to do it."

"If I'd have pulled the trigger, I'd have been dead."

"We'll never know, will we?  Look - there's too much bad blood between us now to be partners.  But we can still work together.  You want to climb the rungs of power on Boldaq?  That's what I want to.  Now if you remove the top dog, we all climb up a spot.  That means taking out Lord Tovol.

"And Lord Tovol doesn't care much for the kind of business we do.  Trust me.  You wouldn't like his rule."

"So you want me to kill Tovol.  Got it."

"No - I have something else in mind.  He's come here with one of the Duke's Inquisitors, a Lord Goss.  What I want is for you to take out Lord Goss and frame Tovol for the killing.  That way we can cut out the Duke's support of his son, and we won't be facing a dozen hammer cruisers."

"Sounds like a plan."

"It's good business - for both of us."

*INT. SPACE STATION - LORD TOVOL'S OFFICE*
Lord Goss, Interstitial.

Lord Goss to Lord Tovol: Let us use Kofer Pyatt and turn him against the Pali.  Summon him here, command him.

Lord Tovol: Very well.

*INT. AHOYDIA - KADAATH'S WHOREHOUSE - NIGHT*
Pali, Interstitial.

Bortei heads to a whorehouse of Kadaath's.  He finds him sitting proudly, looking over his operation.

"Kadaath: I want your help."

"Hmm?"

"I need to kill Tovol."

"Go after Lord Goss instead."

"No - Tovol's the one I want."

"Help me take out Goss, and I'll help you."

"Okay."

*INT. KADAATH'S WHOREHOUSE - SURVEILLANCE ROOM - NIGHT*
Kadaath, Building.

Kadaath is watching a viewscreen.  The image: Lord Goss, flagellating himself.  "I am not worthy of you, my Duke," he says, drawing blood.  "I will not fail you again."

He throws a spice onto a burning brazier.  Smoke fills the room.  Lord Goss inhales deeply, lost in trance.

"What is that - some kind of drug?  Get me someone who knows about it.  Maybe we can use this against him."

"I think I've seen it before," Ezran says.  "I'll be back with someone in a minute."

Ezran leaves.  Bortei crosses his arms.  "I don't think we're looking in the right place.  This man is too pious, if anything."

"That could be our angle - vicious, dangerous, a tyrant, blinded by faith.  We can turn the people against him that way.  And if the people are against him, he's a liability to Tovol."

"Maybe you're right."

Ezran returns, out of breath, with a dazed-looking man, wearing rags, unshaven.  The brand of fire on his bare arm.  "This man - one of the ??? [we had a word for it, I forget what it was], kicked out of the church - knows what it is."

"Yeah," he says, coughing.  "It's ???.  Comes from the Karsan League.  Helps clear the mind when you pray.  Good ."

"That's nothing we can use," Kadaath says.  He looks at the man, who is waiting.  "What the  are you still doing here?"  The man leaves.  Kadaath turns his attention back to the screen.  "Great, just great.  Let's see what we can drum up.  Get those filmtapes running and the graffiti urchins on the streets.  Let's screw this Lord Goss over."

Suddenly, the viewscreen fills the static.

"What-"

"Boss, we got cops all around us!"

".  Someone must have noticed our whisperer.  Bortei, get yourself out of here."  Kadaath draws his twin CEBWs.  "Everyone else, scatter."

Policemen in ballistic vests burst into the room and it fills with fire.

CUT TO:

Kadaath slipping out of the brothel, melting into the night.

*EXT. AHOYDIA - ANVIL GARRISON SPACEPORT - DAY*
Conflict, Kofer Pyatt.

Kofer Pyatt preps his anvil assault shuttle.  Bortei approaches him.

"I wish to see the Forged Lord," Bortei says.

"Let there be peace between us then, brother and seeker.  Come with me."  He eyes Bortei warily.

*INT. SPACE STATION - LORD TOVOL'S COURT*
Same.

Kofer Pyatt and Bortei enter.  Lord Tovol is sitting on a throne.  The Duke's crest hangs proudly behind him now, exchanging its place with the Burning Wheel woven into the carpet on the floor.  Lord Goss is behind him, and Kaelie is at his side.

"Tovol, release Kaeli to me.  She's learned much on the planet, the tides of the marsh-basin, the pattern of dust storms, the ways of the pal-wan butanah - she belongs on Boldaq."

"She is a noble and does not belong with peasant scum like you, backwater inbred cousin-marrying hill squatter."

"I, too, am noble born - it was not my ancestors who fled before the worm.  I have carved out my title in the only real noble way: with my own bloody hands.  I was not simply born into a life of luxury and coddling like youself."

"I have fought the worm in space in battles too big for your little brain to comprehend.  You are my servant and nothing more, little man."

Lord Goss: Lord Tovol, what are you doing?  We need him to work against Edrene.

"Kaeli comes with me, or I will take her.  Try and stop me."

"Kaeli stays."

Kaeli looks at both of them, then crosses the floor and stands beside Bortei.

*MANEUVER:*

*INT. SPACE STATION - LORD TOVOL'S COURT*
Conflict, Kofer Pyatt.

"Enough!"  Kofer draws his pistol and begins firing.  He moves into the doorway.

Bortei draws his sword and it explodes in red flame.  Kaeli moves out of the room.

Lord Tovol draws his force sword and charges at Kofer.

Kofer pins down Tovol and rushes across the room.  Bortei meets him.  Kofer dives out of the way of Bortei's sword as it draws a red line of crimson across his chest.  Kofer fires, grazing Bortei with a slug.

Kofer withdraws, moving backwards, firing at Bortei.  The monk draws down upon him, taking a slug in the gut, still pushing forward.  He raises his sword and swings, hitting Kofer heavily, blade cutting through flesh and viscera.  Kofer falls, a red pool of blood gathering around him.

Lord Tovol watches as Bortei leaves with Kaeli.

*INT. SPACE STATION - DOCKING BAY*
Colour, Pali.

Bortei, aided by Kaeli, board her shuttle.  Its jets fire and it blasts into space.

*INT. SPACE STATION - DOCKING BAY*
Colour, Lord Tovol.

Lord Tovol comes a moment later.  He boards his own shuttle, chasing them.

*EXT. SPACE*
Same.

Kaeli races away towards Boldaq.  Tovol breaks off his chase and heads back to the station to gather reinforcements.

*INT. SPACE STATION - DOCKING BAY*
Lord Goss, Interstitial.

Lord Goss approaches Lord Tovol.  "I have had the doctors look at Kofer Pyatt.  They seem to think he'll pull through."

"Gather some sodalites, Goss.  We're going after her."

*EXT. AHOYDIA - KADAATH'S NEW HQ*
Interstitial, Kadaath.

Kaeli's shuttle descends towards Kadaath's new place - an old merchant's villa, once converted to a marketplace, now a whorehouse.  An iris in the middle of the round building opens up and Kaeli's shuttle descends.

*INT. KADAATH'S NEW HQ*
Same.

Kaeli leaves the shuttle, nearly carrying Bortei.  Blood stains both their clothes.  Whores and johns and Kadaath's men watch from balconies above.

"Looks like you've got some trouble, Bortei."

"Uuugghh..."

One of Kadaath's prostitutes - Jinna, poisoner of Archcotare Sibil - rushes out to Kaeli.  She embraces her.  "Kaeli, are you hurt?  Have you left Tovol?  I'm so glad to see you here!"

*EXT. ABOVE KADAATH'S NEW HQ*
Colour, Lord Goss.

Suddenly, Lord Tovol's shuttle appears in the sky, raining fusion beams down on Kaeli's shuttle.  It explodes in fire.

*INT. KADAATH'S NEW HQ*
Building, Kadaath.

Bortei looks at Kadaath.  The criminal smiles and draws his pistols.  "Let's do this!" he shouts.  "Everyone!  Get out here and start firing!"  Whores flee as his men rush to positions on the balcony, drawing jack lasers and pistols.

*INT. SAME*
Conflict, Lord Tovol.

A dozen Sodalites in Anvil armour rush out of the shuttle, Lord Tovol at their front.  Lord Goss shouts out commands from behind.  "Charge them, men!  Grab the woman and get back here!"

As the Sodalites push forward, they are met by a hail of laser fire, pinning them at the shuttle entrance.  "Good, men, keep firing!" Kadaath yells, sending blast after blast from his own pistols.

Lord Goss is nearly hit by a laser beam, and rushes up into the safety of the shuttle.  Lord Tovol looks around and takes control: "Covering fire!" he yells, and lasers burst forth from cover of the shuttle.  Kadaath's men put their heads down.

Lord Tovol makes his move.  "Charge!" He leads his men across the open courtyard into bloody melee with Kadaath's.

Lasers fly and swords hack apart bodies.  Tovol cuts two men apart with one swing.  Bortei is caught by a beam and falls, unconcious and bleeding out.  Kadaath aims at Lord Goss in the rear and wings him.  

Lasers reflect off anvil and tear through Kadaath's unarmoured men.  More of his crew leap into the fray, pinning down the Sodalites in a press of bodies.  Lord Tovol swings, cutting a wide swath, but soon is surrounded with only two of his allies left.

The battle abates.  Everyone takes a breath and looks around - Lord Goss and Kaeli are gone.

*MANEUVER: * Not done yet.


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 26, 2008)

*EXT. SPACE - SHOT OF GALAXY *
Colour, Pali

The scene opens with a splash of stars, the whole galaxy visible in frame. It spins around its axis as we zoom in on one planet - Boldaq.

*EXT. BOLDAQ - THE PODALAH PALACE*
Same.

We see a line of pilgrims wind its way up the thousand and one steps of wisdom, the mountain stair leading to the Pali's Podalah Palace. The pilgrims are parents with children, all destitute and looking for salvation from the new prophet.

*INT. THE PODALAH PALACE*
Same.

A gong rings out and the palace's heavy doors creak open to reveal the massive frame of Brother Lintor.

"You who have answered the call of the Pali," his voice booms out, "be assured that you leave your children in the care of a prophet!"

A mother urges her young son forward. He stumbles ahead and looks back at her one last time; eyes cast down, he walks to Brother Lintor, dwarfed by the mutant.

"Accept the blessing, child," he says, as he gently annoints the boy: a Bright Mark in blue, painted on the face.

*EXT. AHOYDIA - OUTSIDE KADAATH'S HQ*
Colour, Lord Goss.

Light and sound explode from inside Kadaath's headquarters. Smoke trails into the sky.

A door explodes open and Lord Goss, dressed in anvil stumbles out. He drags Kaeli with him. Lord Goss' Bright Mark burns.

He struggles through the empty street, finally coming to a temple. He opens the door and they disappear inside.

*INT. AHOYDIA - KADAATH'S HQ*
Interstitial, Kadaath.

Bodies, shards of metal, small fires, and the burning wreckage of two anvil assault shuttles litter the courtyard, the aftermath of the firefight. Lord Tovol and a half-dozen anvil-armoured Sodalites are surrounded by nearly ten times their number in criminals, thugs, and thieves.

Lord Tovol lowers his force sword.

They bicker.

Tovol offers: let me go, we'll kill Fat Chaz.

Kadaath agrees.

*INT. BADLANDS - AHMEK ZAI CAVE*
Vaarda, Colour.

Vaarda, marsh hetman trained by Kofer Pyatt, captive of the Ahmek Zai some 9 months. A verdict has been handed out: as one who deals with the worm, he is to receive the ultimate punishment. 

The living death of joining with the worm.

*INT. AHOYDIA - TEMPLE OF THE MUNDUS HUMANITUS*
Intersitital, Pali.

A call echoes in the emptiness of the temple. 

A fireward gives the call to Lord Goss. "Edrene," he says.

"If you will not recognize my religious position, call me by my noble title."

"Never. What do you want, heretic?"

"Surrender to me, or perish."

"Never!"

"You had your chance."

*INT. SAME*
Lord Goss, Interstitial.

"That fool. Firewarden! Call the police - we are going to get Lord Tovol out of that criminal's hands. Tell them to arm their missiles."

Lord Goss turns to Kaeli. "You see the trouble the Pali has caused with his lies? I am going to burn the heresy out of you, just like I did to Lord Tovol, and he can watch."

She spits in his face.

Goss slaps her.

*EXT. AHOYDIA - EXTERIOR OF TEMPLE OF THE MUNDUS HUMANITUS*
Building, Pali.

Children bearing the Pali's mark appear from the alleys and side streets. They are carrying clubs, stones, and some small guns. They quietly circle the temple, chanting a children's song, eerie with menace and barely-contained violence.

Brother Lintor stands behind them, watching, guiding.

*INT. PODALAH PALACE - PSYCHOHISTORY CHAMBER*
Same.

The Pali sits cross-legged, meditating in a bright blue glow.

"Show me the path," he says to himself.

The universe opens up and he sees the time to strike at Lord Goss - now.

He smiles, stands, and leaves. He walks through the Palace to the court of his distant cousin, Lord Edrus.

"Lord Edrus, may I ask a favour of you?"

"Ask and you shall recieve."

"I need a handful of your best men."

"They are yours - do with them as you will."

Cut to:

A dozen hard men in anvil, all brutal, unflinching. Ready for violence.

*INT. KADAATH'S HQ*
Building, Tovol.

Sounds of sirens penetrate the walls. Anvil assault shuttles are approaching quickly.

"Do something about that, Tovol, or I'm going to have to take out Lord Goss."

Tovol: "Give me a phone!"

Cut to:

A signals operator in the anvil garrison. "Who is this?"

"This is Lord Tovol."

Shock: "My Lord! What can I do for you?"

"Stop those shuttles right now!"

"But sir, they are coming to save you-"

"Never question my orders! I could be killed if there is a battle. Call them off!"

"It may be too late, sir."

Cut to:

The cockpit of an anvil assault shuttle. "All right boys, get set for you attack run..."

A voice crackles on the intercom: "Captain! Call off the attack!"

"Whose orders?"

"Tovol's!"

"Huh. Okay. Boys, listen up; we're calling off the attack. Set up a pinwheel around that building."

Cut to:

Tovol: "Kadaath, I'll get you out of here - a hammer shuttle to get free, and a ransom to make things look okay."

"Sounds good."

Tovol makes another call to work out the details of his release, and Kadaath springs free. "I'll meet you at the rendezvous."

*INT. AHMEK ZAI CAVE*
Vaarda, Building.

With the worm in his head, Vaara has changed - no longer the fearful marsh dweller, he now has the experience of a trained Vaylen in his mind.

Vaarda sneaks up on the Ahmek Zai guarding him and silently breaks his neck. He slips out into the night.

*EXT. BADLANDS - JUST OUTSIDE OF AHMEK ZAI MOUNTAIN VILLAGE*
Same.

Vaadra looks back at the village and heads into the desert.

A jar of naiven is tucked under his arm.

*EXT. BADLANDS - SMUGGLER'S PLATEAU*
Fat Chaz, Interstitial.

"We never thought you'd make it," Fat Chaz says. "Kofer gave me this signal months ago, but I thought you were dead. I'd love to hear how you survived the badlands."

Vaarda enters the smuggler's ship without saying a word.

*INT. SPACE STATION - SURGICAL SUITE*
Kofer Pyatt, Building.

Kofer Pyatt is being worked on frantically by one of Tovol's men. Blood covers the doctor's gown.

Hours go by.

"I did my best. Now it's up to him."

*INT. SPACE STATION - RECOVERY ROOM*
Kofer Pyatt, Interstitial.

Kofer Pyatt is lying in bed, breathing heavily. Tubes, pumping and flushing liquids, run in and out of his body.

The doctor walks in. He opens a small case.

He looks at Kofer Pyatt. He smiles.

He closes the case.

A naiven worm squirms in his hands.

*MANUEVER.* Vaylen Take Action vs. Human Take Action.


----------



## LostSoul (Feb 26, 2008)

_Here is the second manuever from last Thursday's game._

*INT. SPACE STATION - RECOVERY ROOM*
Kofer Pyatt, Interstitial.

The hulled Vaylen doctor with the naiven worm squirming in his hand walks next to Kofer Pyatt's bed.  He opens his patient's eyelid to insert the naiven - 

- and Kofer Pyatt's Bright Mark explodes in red flame.  The Vaylen doctor stumbles back.

"I have never broken a worm's mind," Kofer Pyatt thinks, rising from his bed.  "Yours will be the first."

"I was merely fulfilling my part of the bargain!  Now that we are off Boldaq, that prison, we owe you our secrets."

"And you thought to tell me them by hulling me?"  His Bright Mark pulses with energy.

"It seemed like a good idea at the time..." the worm says, doubling over in pain.

"I will rip your secrets from your mind."  The Bright Mark burns, bathing the room in its red light.  The Vaylen's eyes roll back and he collapses to the floor.

The Bright Mark dims.  Kofer Pyatt's eyes open wide and his jaw drops open.

"By the prophet...!"

*EXT. BOLDAQ - BADLANDS*
Kadaath, Interstitial.

Kadaath is leaning against the grey ceramic hull of his new gift - a hammer assault shuttle, ransom for the safe return of Lord Tovol.  He lights up a cigar filled with gul janat and inhales deeply.

The shuttle's comm panel lights up.  He answers it.

"Tovol."

"Kadaath.  We're ready to hit Fat Chaz.  I'm going to send the co-ordinates for our rendezvous point."

"So - why do we want to take out Fat Chaz?"

"Not this again.  Because he killed my son.  And then you'll be the pirate king.  Good enough?"

"Alright.  I've got the co-ordinates.  I'll meet you there."

*EXT. SPACE - ASTEROID FIELD*
Fat Chaz, Interstitial.

We open on an asteroid field deep in space.  Asteroids of all sizes orbit the distant sun, visible in the background through a filter of dust, causing a rainbow-like effect in a "flux field".  Our eyes are drawn to a large, central asteroid - more of a planetoid - brimming with heavy weapons.  The space surrounding the hidden pirate base is empty, like the calm at the eye of a hurricane.

We see Lord Tovol's Interdiction Fleet - three Hammer Patrol Cruisers and Kaddath's shuttle - enter the scene.  There is a faint sparkle of reflected light in the distance, and we zoom in on it - Fat Chaz's flagship, moving out of the flux field.

*INT. LORD TOVOL'S FLAGSHIP - BRIDGE*
Same.

Lord Tovol sits in his command throne.  His eyes are hard as steel, like always; but this time, there's an empty space at the XO's console.

Fat Chaz's hologram appears.  Tovol spins round in his throne to address his rival.

"Fat Chaz."

"Tovol.  I think this will be the last time we meet."

"I'll kill you, you bastard."

"You can try."

The hologram switches off.  Alarm klaxons ring out on board Tovol's ship.

*EXT. SPACE - ASTEROID FIELD*
Lord Tovol, Conflict.

Missiles erupt from the asteroid base, streaking towards Tovol's fleet.  Another salvo leaps out from Fat Chaz's flagship.

*INT. LORD TOVOL'S FLAGSHIP - BRIDGE*
Same.

"Get a lock on that base - we need a firing solution!" Lord Tovol commands.

"Sir - missiles have good lock on us - contact in ten...nine...eight..."

"All ships - evasive maneuvers!"  Tovol stands as he yells out the order.

*EXT. SPACE - AMID LORD TOVOL'S FLEET*
Same.

We follow the deadly missiles as the streak forwad.  Zoom in on Tovol's flagship: point-defense missile ports open and launch a salvo.  The SCrEMs fly out from their ports and explode amid Fat Chaz's barrage.

Focus on the explosions.  The fireball dies down - and a pair of missiles makes it through the cover, winding and twisting towards the hammer cruiser on Tovol's right.

Impact!  A nuclear blast RIPS apart its hull, shredding armour and components.  The ship limps forward, trailing ions and fuel.

*INT. LORD TOVOL'S FLAGSHIP - BRIDGE*
Same.

The alarms have gone silent.  The bridge is bathed in a red light.  Men are strewn about the floor, but they pick themsevles up and get back in their seats.

Tovol: "Report."

"The Corona took a direct hit - she's damaged, badly.  Out of the fight.  Getting crew loss report now."

"No time for that.  We'll come back for her later."

"Sir!  We're getting pinged!  They've got a lock on us!"

"Launch missiles!"

*EXT. SPACE - ASTEROID FIELD*
Same.

Another salvo of missiles blasts forth from Fat Chaz's assets.  Seconds later, Lord Tovol's ships respond in kind.

The missiles meet and explode - but Fat Chaz has the upper hand, and more break through.  Tovol's ships break ranks and avoid direct impact, but his escort is slightly damaged.

*INT. LORD TOVOL'S FLAGSHIP - BRIDGE*
Same.

Lord Tovol stares at the asteroid base.  "That's it - I've had enough of this.  Bring us right down on him.  Flank speed!"

Tovol's ships race through space to the asteroid.  Fat Chaz's cruiser tries to match Tovol, but loses him on the far side of the asteroid.

"Another barrage, sir..."

"Brace for impact!"

Through the viewscreen, we see missiles launch from the asteroid.  Tovol's escort leaps in front and fires point-defense missiles at point-blank range.  A huge blast fills the screen.  Tovol's ship is rocked.

"Damage report!"

"The Corona has suffered heavy damage, but her captain reports she's still with us, sir!  Our hull has withstood the impact."

"Target the asteroid with our SCrEMs - blast a hole in its hull.  Kadaath, you hear me?"

Kadaath's voice, crackling over the radio: "Yup."

"That'll be where you get in.  Good luck."

Lord Tovol gets up from his chair and leaves the bridge.  "Once you blow a hole in the hull, get out of here - only come back if I contact you."

"Sir-"

Tovol leaves the bridge.

*EXT. SPACE - ASTEROID BASE*
Same.

Tovol's flagship skims the surface of the asteroid base.  Sub-critical energy missiles launch and blow a hole in the side of the asteroid.  Kadaath's shuttle races in.

As Tovol's ships turn away, an escape pod launches and flies into the breach on the asteroid.

*INT. ASTEROID BASE - BREACH*
Kadaath, Building.

Kadaath exits his shuttle with his hand-picked squad of assassins.  He watches as an escape pod skids to a stop.  Its hatch opens, and Lord Tovol, dressed in anvil, steps out.

"Let's go."

The assault team moves through the asteroid base, catching the pirates off-guard.  Pirates fall to the elite team as they move to the command centre.  Men stay behind to hold off regrouping pirates, and only Kadaath and Tovol reach the bridge.

Fat Chaz and Draz Tolo are waiting for them.  There's no time for words.  Lord Tovol and Fat Chaz leap at each other.  There can be only one end to this - one or both of them dies.

Draz Tolo aims at Kadaath.  For the first time in his career, he's too slow.  A beam of coherent energy from Kadaath's CEBW hits him in the eye and he slumps to the ground, smoke trailing from the crater in his head.

Lord Tovol and Fat Chaz duel viciously.  Kadaath takes aim at the pirate lord, and Fat Chaz sees the CEBW pointed at him out of the corner of his eye.  Panic runs through him and he drops his guard.

Tovol slices his head clean off.

*EXT. BOLDAQ - AHMEK ZAI MOUNTAIN VILLAGE*
Pali, Building.

Cut away from space and to the beautifully harsh mountains of Boldaq.  The sun is setting in the distance, and the red sky turns to the colour of rust.  Grey mountains and the small village the Vaylen Vaarda escaped from lie covered in shadow.

The Pali walks along the path to the village.  He meets no resistance from the village's ghazi.

An elderly man bows at the Pali's feet as he enters the village.  "Prophet.  Why have you blessed us with your presence?"

"Where is the marsh hetman called Vaarda?"

"Forgive us, Pali!  We gave him the ultimate punishment."

"That is?"

"The living death of the worm.  But the worm made him strong, and he escaped!"

"The Vaylen - here, on Boldaq," the Pali thinks.  "I need to speak with one of them."  He addresses the elderly man: "Tell me, what do the legends say of the worm?  Where do they live, where can they be found?"

"They say - there is a deep gorge, so deep the sun does not touch its floor.  The Crevasse at World's End.  This is where the devil worm lives - but beware, prophet!  None who enter come back the same!"

"I walk the Lar-ti Largi, the path of fire.  Where I go, the worm dies."

*EXT. BOLDAQ - THE CREVASSE AT WORLD'S END*
Same.

The Pali pulls his cloak tight around him.  Behind him loom the mountains that house the Ahmek Zai, the Podalah Palace, and beyond that, the cities of the marshes and Ahoydia.  Before him - World's End.  A twisted and broken pan of charcol-grey rock spreading out to the horizon.  

The Pali looks down at a great tear in the earth, a black scar with no end in sight.  He descends on the last leg of his journey towards it, leaving his Ahmek Zai ghazi guides with their pack beasts.  He finds a small path, a narrow ledge on the side of the crevasse, and drops out of sight.

*EXT. BOLDAQ - INSIDE THE CREVASSE*
Same.

The Pali climbs down carefully.  Rocks tumble off the side of the cliff, echoing on their way down until no sounds can be heard.  The Pali looks over the edge - he can not see its bottom.  He looks up - only a thin sliver of red sky remains.

The Pali's Bright Mark flares and suddenly he is surrounded by a nimbus of blue light.  He feels the press of centuries - the dead here, on this site.  Something catches his eye - a glint of metal.  Still new.  He picks it up.  It is a tool not meant for human hands.

As he passes, a red eye on a tentacular stalk blinks in silent sentry at his passage.  A radio signal generated by the genetically-engineered watch eye passes word to the Vaylen in their hidden lair: "Psychologist approaches."

*EXT. BOLDAQ - THE CREVASSE AT WORLD'S END*
Same.

The Pali crests the lip and waves to the Ahmek Zai camping a mile away.

At the camp, they question him, rifles in hand.  "What did you find, Prophet?"

"The Vaylen are here."

*EXT. AHMEK ZAI VILLAGE*
Same.

The Pali rides into the village square on his I-as Patun.  He dismounts, handing his dust-covered cloak to the village elder.  Without saying a word, he walks into the cave where Vaarda was held.

He places a note: "Vaylen Encoder.  I want to speak with you."

_<Interstial here - something about blue smoke outside the temple?>_

*INT. ASTEROID BASE - THRONE ROOM*
Kadaath, Colour.

Kadaath is sitting on Fat Chaz's throne, smoking the essence of gul janat.  At his belt he wears the mummified heads of Fat Chaz and Draz Tolo.

"Boldaq will be mine!" he yells.

*INT. SPACE STATION - RECOVERY ROOM*
Kofer Pyatt, Colour.

Kofer Pyatt, wrapped in bandages, stares out the window at Boldaq below.

"All this time, and the Pali has not sent word to me.  His Herald, his student.

"He has betrayed me.  He had no intention to train me in his ways - his own man struck me down!  He only wanted to lull me into complacency, to weaken me.  I _was_ weak to believe him, to be pulled in to his cult.

"Never again.  The Pali will die.  Bortei will die.  And Kaeli, she will die."

*MANEUVER:* Vaylen Take Action vs. Human Take Action.
With the demise of Fat Chaz, Lord Tovol's hammer fleet is unchallenged in space.  His fleet sets up patrol around the planet.  All on Boldaq is under his watchful eye.

On Ahoydia, Kofer Pyatt makes his triumphant return.  His first address to his Anvil legions:

"Edrene has betrayed Boldaq.  The "child's army" of his plagues our streets.  He allies with monsters like Kadaath.  He has turned against Forged Lord Tovol.  And his own man tried to kill me.

"The Pali is a wicked creature, an agent of the worm come to despoil Boldaq!  We, her true sons, will defeat him as we did the worm!"


----------



## LostSoul (Mar 3, 2008)

*INT. AHOYDIA - TEMPLE OF THE MUNDUS HUMANITUS *
Kaeli, Interstitial.

Kaeli stares across a long dining table in a dark, empty hall at Lord Goss.

"Eat.  Drink.  Enjoy your stay," the High Inquisitor says.

"You are a sick, twisted fool," Kaeli says.

"You won't feel that way after my Divination burns the Karsan League's heresy from you.  I know what you are - an abomination.  A mule.  Your kind should be wiped from the galaxy."

"I have had enough."  She stands, her chair scraping against the stone floor.  "I am leaving."

Lord Goss stands.  His bright mark burns.  Kaeli freezes, muscles involuntarily locked.

"You will go only when I am through with you," he says, crossing the room.  "I will have you strapped down on my Divination table, and Lord Tovol will watch."  He caresses her pale face.

*INT. ASTEROID BASE - DOCKING BAY*
Lord Goss, Interstitial.

Lord Tovol watches a shuttle touch down in the docking bay.  He is dressed in anvil, covered in Fat Chaz's blood, force sword in hand.  His helmet is off, and we see his face still flushed and beaded with sweat.

A runner leaps off the ship as soon as the hatch opens.  "Lord Tovol, your grace," he says, "Lord Goss has a message for you."

Lord Goss flickers in a hologram.  "Lord Tovol, are you finally done with the pirates?" he says.

"I am."

"Then get back here.  I want you to observe the Divination."

"I will be right there," he says.  He turns off the communicator.

Climbing into the shuttle, he thinks: my father is more ruthless than I ever imagined.  I must obey him.

*INT. PODALAH PALACE - PSYCHOHISTORY CHAMBERS*
Pali, Colour.

The Pali is in a trance, meditating, surrounded by blue light.  He mumbles under his breath:

"Of course - it is so obvious!  I was thinking in arithmetic terms."  The light coalesces into a graph, slowly increasing.  "I should have been thinking geometrically."  The a new, red line appears on the graph, curving up into infinity.  "This is the way I can spread myself around the galaxy.  This way, the galaxy will have what it needs - more of me."

*EXT. AHOYDIA - ANVIL GARRISON - DRILL GROUNDS*
Kofer Pyatt, Colour.

The anvil garrison on Ahoydia is like a hornet's nest.  Cargo shuttles bearing the crest of the Black Duke von Zagas are landing.  Boys and young men are unloading laser rifles, Fusors, Anvil armour, and grav sleds.

Kofer Pyatt, in full dress iron, inspects a company.  Helmets off, we can see that these are Boldaq's native sons, weathered by her wars.  They are all dressed in Anvil, bearing the insignia of Kofer Pyatt and the Black Duke.

He thinks to himself: "The Duke has given me his full support.  Now I will turn my new army against the Pali."

*INT. ASTEROID BASE - THRONE ROOM*
Kadaath, Colour.

Kadaath sits on his throne, thinking of other days.

His father comes to a temple in Ahoydia, years ago.  A priest backed by warriors addresses him: "You cannot name your child Kadaath - the Bringer of Death.  We will not allow it.  This is heresy."

His father replies: "I will not obey your rules."

"Then you will die."

The warriors fall on him.

Kadaath's mother flees into the streets.  "You will grow to be strong.  I will teach you to punish all those who impose rules on others."

*EXT. AHOYDIA - TEMPLE OF MUNDUS HUMANITUS*
Tovol, Building.

Tovol's shuttle lights down in the temple complex.  Tovol, still in bloodied anvil, leaves and enters the temple.

*INT. TEMPLE OF MUNDUS HUMANITUS - KAELI'S CELL*
Same.

Tovol opens the door to Kaeli's cell.  Kaeli stares at him.

"I am here under Lord Goss' orders," he says.  "I want you to submit to his divination."

"Lord Tovol, what has happened to you?  You are Forged Lord of Boldaq.  No one can order you.  You need to go see the Pali.  He was your friend, once.  He can help you get out from under Lord Goss' spell."

"I will see the Pali," he says, "but only to convince him not to fight against the Duke."

*INT. TEMPLE OF MUNDUS HUMANITUS - MAIN HALL*
Pali, Interstitial.

Lord Tovol pulls out his communicator.  The Pali appears, sitting cross-legged in a shuttle.

"Lord Tovol!  How are you.  It has been some time."

"I need to speak with you.  My father has ordered me to arrest you, and I must obey him."

"The universe told me of your need, Tovol.  I am already on my way to see you.  To forgive you.  Lord Goss is an evil man who has broken your will.  I will help free you from him.  The ancient prophet taught us to be forgiving and help our fellow man."

"The ancient prophet did not have my father," Lord Tovol says.

*INT. SAME*
Conflict, Pali.

Tovol flips off the communicator.  Lord Goss approaches from the shadows.

"I heard you speaking to the Pali!  Are you listening to his lies again?"

"I am not so sure he is the one who speaks lies."

"I order you to arrest him!"

"You cannot speak to me this way.  I am Forged Lord, and I take orders from no man."

"I speak with the authority of your father, the Duke!  Do as I command!"

Before Tovol can answer, glass shatters behind Lord Goss.  A teenage boy threw himself through the window, screaming: "For the Pali!"  His body is strapped with explosives, and he pulls out a detonator.

Lord Goss' bright mark flares and the boy collapses on the ground.  He turns to Lord Tovol.  "You see what your hesitation has caused?"

*EXT. TEMPLE OF THE MUNDUS HUMANITUS*
Same.

An explosion rocks the temple's outer wall as a wave of the Pali's teenage fanatics throw themselves forward.  Behind them, the Pali walks, flanked by Brother Lintor, Bortei, and twelve men in Anvil armour.

A Sodalis-Captain in the rear of the compound radios Lord Goss.  "They've broken through, Lord Inquisitor.  Your orders?"

"Pin them down!" Lord Goss shouts.

The Sodalis-Captain nods.  "Brothers!  The Wheel burns for us today!  Lay down suppressing fire, hold them back!"

Lasers rip through child army and they scatter for cover.

*INT. TEMPLE - MAIN HALL*
Same.

Lord Goss looks through the broken window.  "Lord Tovol!  Get your Anvil squad ready!"

Lord Tovol runs through the temple, heading for his shuttle.  He does not notice Kadaath and a handful of his infiltrators slip in through another window, murder in mind.

*EXT. TEMPLE GROUNDS*
Same.

The Sodalites continue fire at the children.  "Brothers!  To the temple and Lord Goss!"  They break from position under covering fire.

The Pali turns to his Anvil.  "Those Sodalites - do not let them get to Lord Goss.  Keep them pinned down so Kadaath can do his work."

The Anvil captain nods.  They direct a wave of fire at the sodalites, halting their advance.

We zoom the camera in on the fire support team - two men with a Fusor.  One aims while the other holds the massive weapon steady.  A targetting scope appears and focuses in on the sodalites.  "Opening fire!" he shouts, and a massive beam of energy streaks through the air.

The Sodalites - and their barracks behind them - are turned into dust.

*INT. TEMPLE - MAIN HALL*
Same.

Lord Goss watches his Sodalites fall.  He breaks and runs for Lord Tovol's shuttle - and as he round the corner, lasers flash out at him.  He spies Kadaath and ducks behind cover.

Lord Goss leans against the wall and pulls out a pistol.  Breathing heavily, he turns the corner - and a beam hits him in the face.

Lord Goss falls down.  Across the hall, Kadaath blows on his CEBW.

*EXT. TEMPLE GROUNDS*
Same.

Kadaath and his men sack the temple.  Lord Tovol stands with his anvil bodyguards, watching.

The Pali exits the temple.  Kaeli is at his side.  She looks at Lord Tovol.

He returns her gaze.  She turns her back to him, and leaves with the Pali.

*EXT. THE CREVASSE AT WORLD'S END*
Kofer Pyatt, Interstitial.

From within the crevasee, we see a thin rust-coloured sliver of daylight.  A grav sled arcs through our vision.  A Vaylen-engineered sentry blinks.

*EXT. CREVASSE - HIDDEN DOOR*
Same.

Kofer Pyatt, dressed in Iron with his PaC in his hands, stands with the Vaylen doctor in front of a hidden door.

"Our secrets," he says.

Kofer Pyatt enters the Vaylen's hidden base.  Red lights flash on in succession, revealing a massive hangar.

*EXT. AHOYDIA - GATES TO THE ANVIL GARRISON*
Kofer Pyatt, Building.

The massive gates to the anvil garrison creak open, and Kofer Pyatt's army marches out.  The ground rumbles under their footsteps.  Grav sleds race by overhead.  Ground cars loaded down with artillery drive out.

*EXT. AHOYDIA - MONTAGE*
Same.

A montage of the army crossing across Boldaq:
- From the gates of Ahoydia, through the marshes and the villages built on stilts above them.  A woman picks up her crying child and holds him close to her breast as the army passes by.
- Across the blasted badlands, the army marches on, watched by marsh rats and ghazi on their shaggy I-as Patuns.
- Finally, into the mountains the army snakes its way through the mountain roads, reaching the base of the mountain the Pali claims as his fiefdom.  There, they set up camp, laying siege.

*INT. PLANET ZAGAS - DUKE VON ZAGAS' OFFICES*
Duke von Zagas, Building.

A runner approaches the Black Duke.  "Lord Goss has been killed.  Lord Tovol was seen, letting the assassins go."

"I must speak with my son!  Ready the Precipitator!"

*INT. SPACE STATION - COMM ROOM*
Same.

Lord Tovol enters the comm room.  His father's image appears.

"Your Majesty, you wanted to speak with me?"

"You let Lord Goss die.  I am not amused."

"I did the best I could, my Liege."

"You had your chance to take the Pali, but you failed.  I have ordered Lord Anvil Kofer Pyatt to lay assault to his mountain fortress.  If you wish to stay in my favour, aid him.  Otherwise, I will be forced to pay you a visit."

"Very well."

*MANEUVER:* Vaylen Gambit vs. Human Take Action.


----------



## LostSoul (Mar 5, 2008)

*EXT. STAIRS TO THE PODALAH PALACE *
Vaylen Encoder... whose name I forget, Colour.

A man dressed in a high-quality plastic all-weather coat walks up the pilgrim's stair to the Podalah Palace.  The sun is slowly setting behind the mountain's peak.  At its base, Kofer Pyatt's army lays siege.

*INT. PODALAH PALACE - GARDEN*
Pali, Interstitial.

Kaeli sits on a stone bench in the Pali's garden, staring at the sky.  She plucks petals off a gul janat, casting them awway in the evening breeze.

The Pali sits down beside her.  "You are a gift to the universe, Kaeli," he says.  "But that gift comes with a price.  What would you give to bear a child?"

"I would not freedom.  Wouldn't I just become a slave?"

"Not if you are he mother to a new line of emperors."

*INT. KADAATH'S ASTEROID BASE - THRONE ROOM*
Kadaath, Colour.

Kadaath looks over his men from his throne.  They are comparing loot taken from the Temple and Lord Goss.

Kadaath stands.  His men pause.

"The time of wondrous profit has come," Kadaath says.  "Create chaos on Boldaq.  Send the off-worlders scurrying to and fro like rats.  And when they are weak, we will eliminate them."

*INT. SECRET VAYLEN BASE - CRYPT*
Kofer Pyatt, Colour.

Kofer Pyatt's Iron-clad feet ring out on the metal floor beneath him.  A heavy blast door marked with an ancient burning wheel - the seal of the Ahmilak - blocks his path.

He levels his PaC at the door and blasts it to shreds.

Kofer Pyatt steps into the crypt.  Dust settles in the stale air.  A long coffin made of stone, bearing the Ahmilak's personal seal is in the middle of the room.

Aided by his Iron, Kofer Pyatt tears the lid off the coffin.  A seal is broken, and centuries old air is released.  Inside, dust is all that remains.

Kofer Pyatt removes his helmet.  He cups a handful of the dust and breathes it in.

His bright mark burns red.

*INT. ANVIL GARRISON - OFFICE*
Lord Tovol, Interstitial.

Lord Tovol sits at his desk.  He presses a button and a hologram of the Pali appears.

"Lord Edrene.  I need to see you.  You are a criminal in my father's eyes."

"I cannot.  I do not have all I need."

"Come to Zagas with me.  Speak to my father - settle this dispute."

"Come to me, Lord Tovol.  We will discuss it."  <not sure this is how it went...>

The hologram disappears.

*INT. PODALAH PALACE - TEMPLE*
Vaylen Encoder, Interstitial.

"This is a suitable place for operating," the Vaylen encoder says to the Pali.  He places a black bag on a stone table.  "A little crude, but what can you expect?"

He removes a long metal probe from his bag.  "Well, shall we get started?  I hate to waste the day.  Bring the girl."

*INT. ANVIL GARRISON - OFFICE*
Kadaath, Interstitial.

"Tovol.  What did you want to see me about?" Kadaath asks.

"I need to know, Kadaath - can you follow orders?" Tovol asks in reply.

"Depends on the order.  If I like it, sure."

"Could you hold yourself back from killing, if I asked?"

"Depends who I'd be killing.  And for how much."

"I need to know if I can trust you, Kadaath."

"You can trust me - if you work with me.  This little planet is nothing to you.  You're Forged.  You've got Hammer and Anvil.  You can rule an empire."

"And let me guess - you want Boldaq for yourself."

"Work with me.  Together, you could have it all.  I'd get Boldaq.  It's win-win.  More profit for everyone."

"I'll need to think on this-" Tovol cuts his words short.  He grips his head and doubles over in pain.

An image flashes before his eyes: Kaeli, screaming in sheer instinctual terror.  The Pali on one side, Bortei on her other.  Between them, a doctor - with a squirming Naiven worm in his hands.

"Kadaath - come with me."  Tovol dons his Anvil.

"Where are we going?"

"After the Pali."

*INT. PODALAH PALACE - TEMPLE*
Pali, Building.

The Pali looks at the encoder standing over a struggling Kaeli.  "How long will this take?"

"Not long.  Delicate work.  Keep her down.  I've got an old friend I'd like to talk to again - I'd hate for anything bad to happen to either of them."

The Pali's bright mark burns.  Kaeli stops her struggles.

A boy with the painted bright mark enters the temple, head bowed.  "A message from the signal tower - grav sleds are coming."

Bortei looks at the Pali.  "Kofer?" he mumbles through mangled jaw.

The Pali shakes his head.  "Lord Tovol."  He looks at Kaeli.  "She must have forged a connection with him during the raid on Lord Goss."  He turns to Bortei.  "Jam all contact between their ships.  I will arrange our escape."

Bortei nods and runs out of the room.

The Pali turns to the Vaylen.  "Give her a sedative.  We'll have to perform this operation later."

*EXT. PODALAH PALACE - COURTYARD*
Same.

Bortei climbs the Podalah Palace's fragile signals tower.  The signals operator sees him enter and nods, leaving the psychologist to work.

Bortei places a helmet full of wires on his head.  His bright mark flares, and the wires spark.

*EXT. BOLDAQ - BADLANDS*
Same.

Eight anvil grav sleds race over the broken Boldaq landscape.  The mountains on the horizon appear closer and closer each second.

*INT. ANVIL ASSAULT SLED*
Same.

"Lord!  We're getting some high-energy pulses across all frequencies!  It's - arrgh!"  Lord Tovol's sig man rips off his headset.  Blood trickles from his ears.

"Report!" Tovol orders.

"Contact with entire company - cut off!"

*INT. PODALAH PALACE - COMM ROOM*
Same.

"Lord Edrene, Cousin, Pali," the hologram of Lord Edrus, Karsan League Hammer Lord says.  "I had a feeling I'd be hearing from you."

"Lord Tovol?"

"Lord Tovol.  His Anvil are on their way here, and his Hammer are maneuvering to threaten my own."

"I need a favour."

"Anything, cousin."

"We need a shuttle to get us off Boldaq - and cover until we do."

"Consider it done.  I'm sending a shuttle down now, and powering up my cannons."

"Thank you, cousin."

The Pali turns off the hologram.  He stands, and leaves the room, walking slowly.

*EXT. PODALAH PALACE - GARDEN*
Same.

The Pali walks through the courtyard.  Around him, in slow-motion, sound muffled, his men prepare for battle.  Assault lasers are handed out; shoulder-launched missiles are loaded, ammunition stockpiled; Anvil armour dressed; monks saying their final blessings.

The Pali enters his garden, a calm in the storm around him.  He sits in the middle where the last few rays of the setting red sun still touch down.  He sits, crosses his legs, closes his eyes.

"Universe.  Am I doing the wrong thing?"

He looks deep into himself.

He does not like what he sees.

Sounds crash over him like waves.  Everything speeds up as his trance ends.

Next: Firefight.


----------



## LostSoul (Mar 6, 2008)

*INT. KADAATH'S SHUTTLE *
Kadaath, Building.

Kadaath's shudders as it speeds through the atmosphere.  Out the front screen we see the Podalah Palace quickly approaching.  His lieutenant, Ezrun, is sitting in the drop bay watching his hand shake.

"Alright men," Kadaath shouts above the hum of the engines, "this is it.  Forget what you've heard about the Pali's powers.  There's nothing in this universe that can stand up to a well-placed shot!"

The men cheer, but it's forced.  Ezrun's hand still shakes.

*EXT. PODALAH PALACE - COURTYARD*
Lord Tovol, Firefight.

The Pali rushes across the courtyard and joins his anvil bodyguard in the doorway of his palace.  Most of the men are carrying shoulder-mounted missile launchers.

The air screams as Lord Tovol's grav sleds tear by overhead.  A quick barrage of cannon fire explodes in the courtyard, blasting stone and whoever was too slow to get undercover.

The Vaylen encoder, holding up Kaeli's drugged body, stares at the Pali.  "I hope your friend's shuttle arrives shortly."

The Pali stares into the darkening sky.  We see a tiny glint of metal approaching from above.

*INT. ANVIL ASSAULT SLED*
Same.

Lord Tovol hovers over the pilots.  "There!" he says, pointing at the signals tower, raised above the palace wall on thin bamboo stilts.  "Make that your primary objective.  Once it's out, we should have comm open again!"

*EXT. PODALAH PALACE*
Same.

One grav sled breaks formation and buzzes the tower.  A beam of energy lances from the sled, cutting the tower's support beams.  It creaks and begins to fall.

Bortei flings himself from the tower as it explodes behind him.

The grav sled wheels around to join its companions in tight formation.

*EXT. PODALAH PALACE - COURTYARD*
Same.

Bortei arrives at the Pali's side.  His bright mark lights up, along with the Pali's.

"Do you feel him, Bortei?"

"Yes, my Pali.  The lead vessel."

"We will make that our primary target."  The Pali turns to his anvil-armoured bodyguards.  "You men!  To the garden!" he commands.  "All others, support them!  Target the lead shuttle - it's Tovol's!"

Missiles streak up at Tovol's craft.  Tovol's shuttle jinks to the side, and another is hit, its armour burned and scarred.  Debris falls among the men rushing across the open courtyard.

Tovol's shuttles buzz in and strafe the courtyard.  Anvil is no protection against the heavy fusion cannons.  Two are vapourized instantly.

The grav sleds turn and form a pinwheel, flying in a circle around the courtyard.  Cannon fire impacts against the old stone fortress.  The Pali stays pinned down in the doorway.

*INT. KADAATH'S SHUTTLE*
Same.

Through the viewscreen, we see the fight raging on.  "There he is!" Kadaath shouts.  "Open the bay doors - we'll swing by and grab him!"

A pair of missiles snake through the air at the shuttle.  The pilot has no time to warn the crew - it banks to the side, the missiles streaking by, a near miss.

"Damn it!"

*EXT. PODALAH PALACE - COURTYARD*
Same.

A beam of light lances down from orbit, cutting clouds apart.  It hits ground, slicing off a chunk of the mountain.  One of the grav sleds, too close to the blast, tries to dodge.  It is disintegrated.

"My cousin," the Pali says.  "See - his shuttle approaches!"  The Pali points to another shuttle, racing in from high-atmosphere.

The grav sleds tighten their wheel.  Missiles arc up from the ground, causing disarray.  The Pali shouts: "This is our chance!"  He sprints into the courtyard, hoping to board the incoming shuttle.

Kadaath's shuttle slips in and hovers a few feet above the ground.  Its hatch opens and lasers strafe the Pali's men, leaving him alone and in the open.

Lord Edrus' shuttle lands in the courtyard, cutting the Pali off from his men, Bortei, the Vaylen and Kaeli.

Kadaath seizes the opportunity.  He leaps out, grabs the Pali, and boards the shuttle.  It leaps into the sky.

The Vaylen carries Kaeli onto Edrus' shuttle.  "Take off!  Now!" he shouts.  

Bortei watches Kadaath fly off with the Pali, and at the last moment he jumps into Edrus' shuttle.  The hatch slams shut and races away.

*EXT. BASE OF MOUNTAIN*
Kofer Pyatt, Building.

Kofer Pyatt lowers a pair of binoculars.  "Looks like the fight's over.  Captain, target the shuttle heading to Ahoydia.  Don't fire until I get the word."

"Yes, sir."

Kofer Pyatt grabs a sig man: "Get me a line to that shuttle."

Kadaath answers: "What do you want?"

"You've got the Pali.  I want you to bring him to me."

"Or else?"

"Or else I will shoot you down."

"Okay, okay, no need to get cranky.  I was just looking for a bribe."

Kadaath's shuttle lands.  The Pali is escorted out.  Kadaath is paid.

Kofer Pyatt: "We are both working with the worm.  They have shown me their secrets.  Let me show you.

"Breathe of the Ahmilak and be changed, as I have been."

*INT. PLANET ZAGAS - COURT OF DUKE VON ZAGAS*
Duke von Zagas, Interstitial.

The Duke sits in his throne.  Vaarda approaches him, still dressed in his dusty Boldaq robe.

"Your Majesty," Vaarda says.

"It has been a long time, old friend.  What name does this body have?"

*MANEUVER:* Vaylen Inundate vs. Human Inundate.  Human success; Phase end.


----------



## Snoweel (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.

This is different. Very interesting system for a narrativist game.


----------



## LostSoul (Oct 29, 2008)

It was a pretty cool game.


----------

